# Knitting Tea Party - 21st to 23rd October



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, we're still on Summer Time, although it's very Autumnal and rather chilly at night. It's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP_ in Sepang and qualifying practice starts in seven hours.

I hope everybody enjoys this weekend's Tea Party, lots of light chatter about all things inconsequential, with loads of nice food to try, stories of what we've been up to and hopefully a few pretty pictures as well.

I'm stickng to the Autumn theme for this week's receipt, very easy and good for boys of any age, particularly around a bonfire!

Enjoy!
Dave

*Creole Chicken and Butternut Squash Wraps*
_Serves: 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 raw chicken breasts, about 1 lb (450g) total weight
Creole Spice Mix, see below
10 oz (285g) butternut squash, diced
8 tortilla wraps
3 fl. oz (85ml) double cream

*Method:*
Coat the chicken breast with the spice mix and grill for 10 minutes on each side until cooked through. Cut into slices. You can alternatively place them on a baking sheet with a little oil and bake for about twenty minutes at 200degC/400degF/Regulo 6.

Meanwhile, add the diced butternut squash to a pan of boiling water and cook for 10 minutes until tender. Drain well and mash together with the cream.

Spread the butternut squash mixture on the warmed tortillas, add the chicken, wrap and serve warm.

They're also good cold for a packed lunch, simply let the ingredients cool before assembling.

*Creole Spice Mix*

_You can buy very good spice blends from the grocer, but I prefer to make my own. This spice blend is far from authentic, but it adds something like a Creole flavour to meat, seafood and vegetable dishes. You can adjust the quantities according to taste, I know dill isn't usually an ingredient, but I love it!_

*Ingredients:*
3 tbs smoked paprika
2 tbs salt
2 tbs garlic powder
1 tbs coarsely ground black pepper
1 tbs cayenne pepper
1 tbs dried oregano
1 tbs dried thyme
1/2 tbs dried dill

_N.B. These are standard 15ml tablespoons._

Place all the ingredients in a glass spice jar or other sealable container and shake well to combine.

If you keep the mix in a sealed container, away from heat and light, it will keep for up to six months to use as required. Just remember to give the jar a good shake before use to re-combine everything evenly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good evening dave - the receipt looks great - i especially like the spice receipt - think it would work on a good many things.

cold, rainy and overcast here in northwest ohio.

already i am ready for spring.

sam

what is double cream?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> good evening dave - the receipt looks great - i especially like the spice receipt - think it would work on a good many things.
> 
> cold, rainy and overcast here in northwest ohio.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam

The spice mix gets used lots, try it on chicken wings, then dip them in beaten egg, then breadcrumbs. Bake in a hot oven 200degC, in a dish with a mix of oil and butter, just enough to cover the base of the dish. Times vary depending on the size of the wings, but about 12-15 minutes each side. It also works well with lamb leg steaks and firm fish. I sometimes sprinkle a little over vegetables before roasting them, it's a very versatile mix.

Double cream is the full fat variety, it behaves better than single cream which has a tendency to split unless you're very careful.

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening Dave, everybody. 
Hope you all had a great week. Mine has been very productive. 
Got 2 patterns written up and posted, a good chunk knitted on a toddlers dress, and over halfway done on a very long scarf. 
Having steak for dinner tonight, though Dave, your receipt looks really good. Going to saute some onion and bell pepper to go with the steaks and some potatoes and corn. 
Well, I'll be back in a bit to catch up on whatever I miss while cooking.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for jogging my memory Sam, qualifying practice in a few hours and I'd forgotten to take the chicken wings out of the freezer. I prep them before freezing, so they only need the spicy coating and breadcrumbs, then cooking. Spicy bites with the MotoGP are a bit of a tradition in this house. 

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good evening dave - the receipt looks great - i especially like the spice receipt - think it would work on a good many things.
> ...


In North America (Canada and the US) double cream is the equivalent of our whipping cream. Very thick and rich, tasty too!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Dave! That recipe sounds scrumptious! I will definitely be trying it.

I have a question that hopefully someone here can answer. I have a pattern my granddaughter and I want to try. It calls for using Lion Brand Wool Ease yarn. I have Lion Brand Wool Ease and under that name it adds thick and quick. Is that the same yarn or is there Wool Ease by Lion Brand that is not thick and quick? I'm hoping to use from my stash; can't buy more right now.

If the thick and quick is different and I need to use a wool worsted I also have that. 

I appreciate any guidance you folks can give me.
Gwen

NEVER MIND! I found my answer on the Lion Brand web site.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Evening Dave, everybody.
> Hope you all had a great week. Mine has been very productive.
> Got 2 patterns written up and posted, a good chunk knitted on a toddlers dress, and over halfway done on a very long scarf.
> Having steak for dinner tonight, though Dave, your receipt looks really good. Going to saute some onion and bell pepper to go with the steaks and some potatoes and corn.
> Well, I'll be back in a bit to catch up on whatever I miss while cooking.


You have been productive. Love the mug warmer, nice Spring colours to help us forget it's dark first thing in the morning!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> In North America (Canada and the US) double cream is the equivalent of our whipping cream. Very thick and rich, tasty too!!


It's funny how names vary from country to country. In the UK 'whipping cream' is also available and it is specifically for whipping, you can cook with it, but it isn't quite as stable as double when heated and can split. I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I've got chicken with garlic, pickled ginger, and lemongrass in the oven and rice cooking alongside for supper tonight. And I'll have to check out the recipe later--love butternut squash. Actually, I don't think I've ever met a squash I didn't like! 

Tomorrow is our festival, and hopefully the turnout will be good; I'm *really* hoping to get some time for hanging out with my alpaca buddies if the farmers bring them. We do this every year at my SO's workplace--sort of an arts/craft thing with several different cultures represented. It will be a nice change of pace!

This week I knitted hats...that skull beanie that keeps popping up here caught my eye and I now have done five for Christmas gifts, which someone just reminded me is closer than I'd like. I am still working on getting my shawl pattern worked up (darn day job interferes with my knitting, but I'm still grateful I have a job) and plan to work on more gifts this coming week as well. Of course, all things stop when it's Halloween, because it's too much fun to sit out, but that's still more than a week away, so I'll likely get a few more hats done before then. I also just found out my best friend is getting TWO new grandbabies in the next few months, so baby gifts go on the to-do list as well!

Sunday is my son's 22nd birthday, and I can hardly believe it! Where does the time go? He's not in town, so I won't be baking him a cake, but I do want to try out that spice cake receipt from last week's party and I'll bake it in his honor. 

All in all, I guess it's been a fairly quiet week, and I'm not complaining about that. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, and I'll check back in as I can.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my another wonderful recipe That sounds so good! We've been eating various leftovers and I'm ready for something new. Thanks again I can't wait to try it! As for knitting I'm still making yarn from a fleece I bought last spring. I'm hoping to have alot to knit with this Winter.

We're having alot of gray days and rain lately a typical Autumn in Ohio. Hope everyone has a great weekend planned. Ours is going to be digging potaatos and carrots (lots of mud)


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, we're still on Summer Time, although it's very Autumnal and rather chilly at night. It's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP_ in Sepang and qualifying practice starts in seven hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi ever one happy weekend, Finially finish my linen face cloth and soap bag. It is a purple lace. I especially love to knit lace, and turned out really nice. Made brownies tonight,we eat out earlier. Cold weather here to Sam. All week rain,and freeezing temps. Looks like fall is over with,and the snow will be falling soon.Have to think of getting rake out this weekend and rake up the leaves. All have not fallen yet so it will be on going tell first snow. 
The recipe sounds very good Dave. Do you ever run out of recipes,or do you try to make new ones ever week. Halloween in a week and two days. Enjoy seeing the children in their costumes. Spent last weekend helping at library book sale,and the weekend before that help with the winnie the pooh birthday party. This weekend I am free to enjoy relaxing, and raking,well maybe a little relaxing. Hope all are well,and happy. For those who are not my thoughts are with you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone....it's really Friday night for me...I've never been so early to the Tea Party! Fun. We've been here on the southern shores of Lake Erie for a couple of weeks, but this is the "end". Closing is upon us. We have been eating up the leftovers in the 'fridge & pantry. Made split pea soup tonight with a ham bone that I found in the freezer. A good item considering the weather. It has been rainy, rainy, rainy, & cold! However it is supposed to be a beautiful weekend...cool, but sunny. Good weather for all the tasks we have. 

Dave, I made 6 of your pumpkin rings this week. I'm getting black napkins to add to them. They are too cute! Thanks for the pattern. One Christmas gift for the new DIL done! Do you have any pattern that has a beach or tropical theme? I thought I might make a set for my daughter who lives in Miami Beach.

I think tomorrow I might go to a nearby store that sells alpaca yarn. The weather has been so lousy all week I haven't been able to get there, but want to do it before we leave for the winter. I know next to nothing about alpaca yarn...I'll let y'all know what I learn!

Still nursing my martini, waiting for the rest of the family to arrive from Chicago & Pittsburgh. Our last gathering of the "summer". I'll rejoin you with my morning tea tomorrow before I start to prepare breakfast (I'm the family cook). I'm making a new recipe I saw on a tv show today...eggs poached in a tomato sauce. Sounds really good for a chilly morning.

Looking forward to a gentle weekend. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Woo Hoo
Made the first page!! 
Dave that receipt really looks good. Would it be possible to make it without the double cream? Or would that totally destroy the flavor?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.

Dave[/quote]

dave - do you really have a milkman that delilvers milk to your door. i remember when we had a milkman but that was years ago. think it would be great to have one again.

sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wow...talk about a "throw back"....milk delivered to the door...in GLASS bottles. Also, with the cream on top! Mom had a special "do-hickey" that sucked the cream off the top, which we then whipped for various desserts. Those were the days!

Actually, as a 3rd grader, I went out onto the porch on a wintry day....in my dress up clothes..high heels from my mom's flapper days to get the milk...oops! slip! bang! Down I went dropping the bottles of milk....ending up with several stitches in my hand. Dr. Dad had to stitch me up quickly. I remember it well.

Carol (IL)


thewren said:


> I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> 
> Dave


dave - do you really have a milkman that delilvers milk to your door. i remember when we had a milkman but that was years ago. think it would be great to have one again.

sam[/quote]


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, Lovely recipe, sounds wonderful.
I remember the milkman delivering door to door. We used to argue who got to have the cream at the top, ahh what fun memories.

My girls step-mom just had a car accident about 2 hrs ago, she got t-boned, is in the hospital right now, maybe a broken hip, don't know all the details yet. 

We are getting ready to move, not far really, just about a mile away, but it will be a lot cheaper than here. We were supposed to move today, but the owner of the house wants to do some extra work on the house, so it will be next weekend.
I really hate moving, but sad to say I have to give up my house, I can't afford the payment anymore, I am heart broken but I have to face reality. Now there are boxes everywhere and bare walls, kinda depressing. 

Hope all is well with everyone, 

Marion


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody

As I said last weekend here is my Old Fashioned Spice Cake Recipe.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening everyone! Still knitting on scarves for my DD and 2 nieces-law and my sister's sweater. Also started self-striping socks for me. Really had trouble getting the stripes to match, but finally got it. So far they are looking really good. Recipes look great! So glad the tea party has started!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > In North America (Canada and the US) double cream is the equivalent of our whipping cream. Very thick and rich, tasty too!!
> ...


Oddly, we have two heavy creams here, which I discovered on looking at the calories on slightly differently labeled cartons. The one I buy has 50 calories per serving, and the other is 40 something I think.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Dave, everybody.
> ...


Where can I find the pictures, please?


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dave, it was a real blast from the past reading about milkmen delivering to your door. I lived in Portsmouth in the easly 60's and not only did the milkman deliver, but on Saturday he brought a cream filled sponge cake, came in and had a slice. A cuppa and a slice of cake Yummy!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hello, everyone, 
I just got home from a combination Halloween, birthday - birthday party. 
My Nephew turned 49 and his grandson turned 1yr. Great party. 
I was able to give my sis-in-law her belated spiral scarf birthday gift, My Grandnephew his vest and tie and my Nephew his Colts mug and T shirt. I didn't make nephew's gift, he has to wait on his Colts cap I'm knitting  
Tomorrow I'm picking a friend up at the airport and then I'm in for the rest of the weekend. Phew!!!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Hello everyone, Lovely recipe, sounds wonderful.
> I remember the milkman delivering door to door. We used to argue who got to have the cream at the top, ahh what fun memories.
> 
> My girls step-mom just had a car accident about 2 hrs ago, she got t-boned, is in the hospital right now, maybe a broken hip, don't know all the details yet.
> ...


I feel your upset Marion as we are going to have to move again. We are moving from our place into seniors housing. We are in the country and we want to be nearer shopping, etc. I have not been able to think about it too much because we will have to find homes for out two dogs and a cat. 
i started a dead fish hat for my Grandson, but after about 6 inches, realized that it would fit me, so frogged and starting over  I am also on my second sock for my Mother. they are self striping and so far so good. Everyone have a great weekend, especially Dave and the boys.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, everyone, I'm a bit late to the party and I see great sounding recipes already. I like the sound of your spice mix, Dave; I like dill, also. We knitters are really foodies at heart, aren't we? It's midnight here in Northern VA and I've just finished packing for our trip which begins tomorrow. DH has beat me to bed!

I feel as if I've packed everything I own, but the suitcase only weighed 42 pounds and Southwest allows 50 pounds. Course, I added 2 or 3 more things after I weighed it. LOL!

Yes, we're headed for jolly old England on the Queen Mary 2. We're not rich, just hit a good sale that Cunard was having. Gotta spend the kids' inheritance somehow. They keep telling us they don't need our money, anyway.

I'll check back in tomorow AM before we leave. Still have to decide what kind of knitting/crochet projects to take along with me on the trip. I'd be lost without something to make. I found a very simple crocheted pattern this week for a child's hat with ear flaps and ties. Have already made 3 or 4 and started another. They're for a fundraising bazaar. I'll try to post some pics when we return.

Goodnight all!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Have fun on your trip Doris!!!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I'll check back in tomorow AM before we leave. Still have to decide what kind of knitting/crochet projects to take along with me on the trip. I'd be lost without something to make. I found a very simple crocheted pattern this week for a child's hat with ear flaps and ties. Have already made 3 or 4 and started another. They're for a fundraising bazaar. I'll try to post some pics when we return.
> 
> Goodnight all!


I know what you mean by being lost without something to make. I went out the other day without a book to read and no knitting or crochet. I felt lost.

LesleighAnne


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

These are pictures of the cocoons for the triplets and vest and tie for my grand nephew. They are not perfect, but I hope they like them.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am working on a beautiful afghan on my knitting board in a pale antique rose a medium antique rose & then the ruffle border is going to be in the medium antique rose & then white. Mom went to the doctor on Monday & he said when they did the biopsy on the sentinal nodes they found 12 really really small cancer cells. They are still deciding what treatment they can do. Part of the stitches in her foot where the toe was removed will come out this Monday. It does not look too bad.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I am working on a beautiful afghan on my knitting board in a pale antique rose a medium antique rose & then the ruffle border is going to be in the medium antique rose & then white. Mom went to the doctor on Monday & he said when they did the biopsy on the sentinal nodes they found 12 really really small cancer cells. They are still deciding what treatment they can do. Part of the stitches in her foot where the toe was removed will come out this Monday. It does not look too bad.


The afghan sounds lovely. I hope the doctors can come up with a good treatment for your Mom, I'm glad her foot is healing well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm a bit late to the party and I see great sounding recipes already. I like the sound of your spice mix, Dave; I like dill, also. We knitters are really foodies at heart, aren't we? It's midnight here in Northern VA and I've just finished packing for our trip which begins tomorrow. DH has beat me to bed!
> 
> I feel as if I've packed everything I own, but the suitcase only weighed 42 pounds and Southwest allows 50 pounds. Course, I added 2 or 3 more things after I weighed it. LOL!
> 
> ...


Nothing better than a skiing holiday, *S*pending the *K*id's *I*nheritance is great fun. But beware, _The Lad_ has a T-shirt he screen-printed himself bearing the slogan, _Be nice to your children, they get to choose your retirement home!_ Apparently he sold out in hours to his school-friends and is on the third run, at least he donates all the profits to a local hospice.

It's easy Doris, pack an egg cosy pattern!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi ever one happy weekend, Finially finish my linen face cloth and soap bag. It is a purple lace. I especially love to knit lace, and turned out really nice. Made brownies tonight,we eat out earlier. Cold weather here to Sam. All week rain,and freeezing temps. Looks like fall is over with,and the snow will be falling soon.Have to think of getting rake out this weekend and rake up the leaves. All have not fallen yet so it will be on going tell first snow.
> The recipe sounds very good Dave. Do you ever run out of recipes,or do you try to make new ones ever week. Halloween in a week and two days. Enjoy seeing the children in their costumes. Spent last weekend helping at library book sale,and the weekend before that help with the winnie the pooh birthday party. This weekend I am free to enjoy relaxing, and raking,well maybe a little relaxing. Hope all are well,and happy. For those who are not my thoughts are with you.


Hope you'll post a pic of your latest creation.

Me? Run out of receipts? Never!

Most of them are old favourites, as everybody has worked out by now, I'm into seasonal foods and try to be topical. Sometimes, I take an old receipt, play around a bit and try it out specifically with you all in mind; if it works out, I use it for my _Tea Party Greeting_. Sometimes, my choice is in response to specific requests, as was the case with my biscuit receipts, also the no-cook pasta sauces and the couscous dishes. Other times I'll be cooking a meal and think, "That'll do nicely", so I type it out and wait for Friday night.

Have fun relaxing.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi Everyone....it's really Friday night for me...I've never been so early to the Tea Party! Fun. We've been here on the southern shores of Lake Erie for a couple of weeks, but this is the "end". Closing is upon us. We have been eating up the leftovers in the 'fridge & pantry. Made split pea soup tonight with a ham bone that I found in the freezer. A good item considering the weather. It has been rainy, rainy, rainy, & cold! However it is supposed to be a beautiful weekend...cool, but sunny. Good weather for all the tasks we have.
> 
> Dave, I made 6 of your pumpkin rings this week. I'm getting black napkins to add to them. They are too cute! Thanks for the pattern. One Christmas gift for the new DIL done! Do you have any pattern that has a beach or tropical theme? I thought I might make a set for my daughter who lives in Miami Beach.
> 
> ...


Glad the napkin rings turned out well, I can see them working well with black napkins. I actually have a palm tree design on my _To-Do_ list, it might make a fun _Alternative Christmas Tree!_

Eggs poached in tomato sauce sounds good, do let us know how it turns out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Woo Hoo
> Made the first page!!
> Dave that receipt really looks good. Would it be possible to make it without the double cream? Or would that totally destroy the flavor?


Yes you can, you can substitute low-fat _Philadelphia_ or a similar cream cheese and it works out very well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> ...


Indeed I do have a milkman, I'd be lost without him. He delivers milk, eggs, cream, butter and cheese as well as fruit juice, potatoes, sugar and some other basic items I have no real desire to carry from the shops.

When I was snowed-in last year, the only thing that could make it along the roads where I live was the milk float. I also have a tendency to crack ribs, I have no idea why, but the last thing one wants to carry is a five pound bag of potatoes with a cracked rib! True, he's a bit dearer than the _Palace of Hell_, but I don't begrudge a few pennies on the price of a bottle of milk. If I don't feel up to going to the shops, I can live on what he carries to the door!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


_Heavy Cream_, that was the word I looking for, I now remember it from my trips to America. Our double cream works out at 445kCal/100 ml, or 132kCal/US fluid ounce. 'Serving' is a wonderfully vague term, it bears very little resemblance to most people's hand when pouring anything as nice as cream!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


If you click on Poledra65's name, you can bring up a list of the topics she has created and all the great pics.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> These are pictures of the cocoons for the triplets and vest and tie for my grand nephew. They are not perfect, but I hope they like them.


I'm sure they will like them, they're lovely!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> Dave, it was a real blast from the past reading about milkmen delivering to your door. I lived in Portsmouth in the easly 60's and not only did the milkman deliver, but on Saturday he brought a cream filled sponge cake, came in and had a slice. A cuppa and a slice of cake Yummy!!


Great idea, I'll have to encourage mine to do the same!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, everyone. I've got chicken with garlic, pickled ginger, and lemongrass in the oven and rice cooking alongside for supper tonight. And I'll have to check out the recipe later--love butternut squash. Actually, I don't think I've ever met a squash I didn't like!
> 
> Tomorrow is our festival, and hopefully the turnout will be good; I'm *really* hoping to get some time for hanging out with my alpaca buddies if the farmers bring them. We do this every year at my SO's workplace--sort of an arts/craft thing with several different cultures represented. It will be a nice change of pace!
> 
> ...


Chicken with garlic, pickled ginger, and lemongrass sounds good, any chance of you posting the receipt?

Have fun at the festival, I hope the weather is fine and sunny.

Dave


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Dave, Everyone. It's 4:30am in Chicagoland and our Chicago Bears are across the pond in London to play some football (er, American football!). Your recipes are mouthwatering, Dave, and I'll have to try them. Happy weekend to all. I'm off to make a cuppa. Pamela


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Dave thanks for the recipe.It sounds great. Def give it a go. I also have milk and stuff delivered to my door. About one of the good old fashioned things left in todays techno age, have a good weekend everyone. Gee


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> good evening dave - the receipt looks great - i especially like the spice receipt - think it would work on a good many things.
> 
> cold, rainy and overcast here in northwest ohio.
> 
> ...


I think you guys/gals know it as heavy cream?


----------



## kkiser (Jul 18, 2011)

Dave, the recipe sounds great - especially the spice mix. I'll share that with my son Jeff, nothing's too spicy for him. It's 5 a.m. here in northern Wisconsin. Beautiful fall weather yesterday, sunny and cool. The color is mostly gone except for the tamarack trees, which are starting to look like golden Christmas trees. My knitting has gone awry this week; finished the Dropsgarn vest that I asked for help with here earlier, but it doesn't look right and I will have to tink some of it and repair - I know what I did wrong. Too frustrated to attack it now. I've started a sweater for my husband John; I'll finish that first - it's simple and soothing. 
Kay


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kkiser said:


> Dave, the recipe sounds great - especially the spice mix. I'll share that with my son Jeff, nothing's too spicy for him. It's 5 a.m. here in northern Wisconsin. Beautiful fall weather yesterday, sunny and cool. The color is mostly gone except for the tamarack trees, which are starting to look like golden Christmas trees. My knitting has gone awry this week; finished the Dropsgarn vest that I asked for help with here earlier, but it doesn't look right and I will have to tink some of it and repair - I know what I did wrong. Too frustrated to attack it now. I've started a sweater for my husband John; I'll finish that first - it's simple and soothing.
> Kay


I'm glad you like it. The spice mix is very versatile, try halving tomtoes and sprinkling a pinch on the cut surface before grilling them, delicious!

The Autumn colours are very gradually apperaing in London, but up until this week it's been very mild, it's still warm during the day, just a touch of ground frost last night where I live.

Dave


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Again a wonderful recipe. Thanks so much it is about 4:18 am here in So. Ca and I am getting ready to run to the gym.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

geewhiz said:


> Hi Dave thanks for the recipe.It sounds great. Def give it a go. I also have milk and stuff delivered to my door. About one of the good old fashioned things left in todays techno age, have a good weekend everyone. Gee


I agree, we used to have so many delieries when I was a boy, I really miss the baker's van, especially on cold mornings!

Who remembers the _French Onion Sellers_ on their bicycles? We had a great one who came round in his striped jersey and beret, his bicycle festooned with strings of onions!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

My best to your Mom, Lisa; it must be really scary for her. I'll remember her in my prayers.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone. I heard from Maelinde last night and she wanted you all to know the good news. She got the results of her MRI on her cervical spine. The problem is a protruding disc rather than a herniated disc, and is 100% resolvable with steroid injections, physical therapy, and traction. She is feeling better and hopes to be back after Halloween. Right now she can't sit at the computer for long periods of time, but she is trying to answer all her email.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

7-Up Pickled Eggs

It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish !

	12 eggs
	1 cup 7-Up 
	1 cup white vinegar
	1 teaspoon salt

Hard boil eggs; cool and peel. Mix 7-Up with vinegar and salt and pour liquid over the cooked eggs and keep them in a glass jar on the counter. 
They will be just perfect for 1 month.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I am working on a beautiful afghan on my knitting board in a pale antique rose a medium antique rose & then the ruffle border is going to be in the medium antique rose & then white. Mom went to the doctor on Monday & he said when they did the biopsy on the sentinal nodes they found 12 really really small cancer cells. They are still deciding what treatment they can do. Part of the stitches in her foot where the toe was removed will come out this Monday. It does not look too bad.


Praying the drs can decide on a painless and quick solution to the cancer cells.
Give your Mom a hug for me....I lost my mother 16 yrs ago and, naturally, still miss her.
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I don't think an egg cosy will do it! Not for two weeks!

I remember a bakery delivery man when we lived in the country. Mom would order some goodies, but with my older brother around, they didn't last very long.

And we had a milkman, too, somewhere along the line. My brother and I would fight over who got to skim the cream off the top. And I have a picture of the cream freezing and popping the top off the bottle. I guess the milkman must have delivered before anyone was up for the day and it sat in the cold on the doorstep.

We had an egg man not long ago who drove up from the Shenandoah Valley. When I found out that he came up on a Saturday, made some of his deliveries, then the rest of the eggs stayed in an unrefrigerated truck overnight, I decided I didn't like that idea, so I stopped. His theory was that the shell protected the egg so it didn't go bad! I'm not sure about that reasoning!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
Indeed I do have a milkman, I'd be lost without him. He delivers milk, eggs, cream, butter and cheese as well as fruit juice, potatoes, sugar and some other basic items I have no real desire to carry from the shops.

When I was snowed-in last year, the only thing that could make it along the roads where I live was the milk float. I also have a tendency to crack ribs, I have no idea why, but the last thing one wants to carry is a five pound bag of potatoes with a cracked rib! True, he's a bit dearer than the _Palace of Hell_, but I don't begrudge a few pennies on the price of a bottle of milk. If I don't feel up to going to the shops, I can live on what he carries to the door!

Dave[/quote]

Lucky you! But then I have a dear, darling daughter who does my shopping for me so I don't HAVE to venture to the 'Palace of Hell' unless I want to.
I, too, have broken ribs a couple of times...definitely NOT fun. And if the dr straps them, the pain is even worse!
Bless your milk man!!
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> 7-Up Pickled Eggs
> 
> It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish !
> 
> ...


Mamie, an interesting recipe! And love your "gumball" machine.

I make hardboiled eggs and mix them with pickled beets. Makes the white of the egg turn pink. Interesting when you slice them. It's an Amish recipe.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I heard from Maelinde last night and she wanted you all to know the good news. She got the results of her MRI on her cervical spine. The problem is a protruding disc rather than a herniated disc, and is 100% resolvable with steroid injections, physical therapy, and traction. She is feeling better and hopes to be back after Halloween. Right now she can't sit at the computer for long periods of time, but she is trying to answer all her email.


Good news, Maryanne! DH has been getting shots in his spine for backaches and they are finally helping after many, many shots. Modern medicine is amazing!

If you read this, Maelinde, may you feel well very soon.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi I missed last weeks party was the spice cake good always looking for a new recipe Torromow I think Chicken strips will be on the menu for the big foot ball game. It's suppose to be chily here in Michigan and that willl help keep the kitchen warm with the oven on. Thanks Dave for the great stuff you send our direction.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Creol food is not my liking, but thank fireball Dave for the receipe for the Creole Spice Mix. I have friends who will defitely enjoy it.
Judy


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! It's about 8:30am here in NH, and I have already been knitting a bit, since the kitties decided that 5:37am was a good time to get mom out of bed to feed them! Talk of a milkman brings back memories for me. My dad was the milkman! He loved his job and made lots of friends along his route! I loved Saturday afternoons when we picked him up from work. I got to take a coffee flavored milk out of the big cooler at the plant. I haven't thought of that in a long time! We'll be babysitting the grandsons tonight. My daughter and son-in-law have a wedding, so we get the munchkins! Must find something to do with them, or I'll be ready for bed long before they are! Have a great, safe weekend everyone!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, it is 8:30 a.m. the leaves are beautiful here and falling. It is going to be a lovely, cool, autumn day. Thanks for the recipe Dave I am going to try the creole mix on tofu fingers. I am a vegan, so we shall see how it works. This week, I knitting slippers. I have several items finished for the Christmas Craft show in December here. Proceeds to the Canadian Mental Health Association. I am also painting trim in my apartment. That should keep me out of trouble for the weekend.  Have a good one everyone!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I think serving is useful for comparing items, assuming that it is at all honest, which in the past we've sometimes seen it is not.  I allow myself a cookie a day and the comparative sugar makes choosing easier.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's funny how names vary from country to country. In the UK 'whipping cream' is also available and it is specifically for whipping, you can cook with it, but it isn't quite as stable as double when heated and can split. I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.

Dave[/quote]

I remember when a child that we did get milk delivered once in a while. But my grand-parents had a farm a couple of miles from us (yes, I grew up in a small village...very rural) and we got milk from them. Grandma would skim the cream off the top and churn her own butter. There was no electricity down that country road where they lived so she cooked on a big wood-stove and had a wringer washer with a gasoline motor!!! AND had an ice-box with big blocks of ice delivered to keep the food cold.
Wonderful memories.
JuneK


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

good morning from southern Ontario Canada. i think we may actually get some sun for the first time in a week or so. been busy this week making teddy bears for Operation Christmas Child. my son and i made 2 boxes one for a girl aged 10-14 and the other for a boy aged 5-9. we did not forget the socks or toothbrush. after all it's just not Christmas according to my hubby if you don't get a pair of socks and i always buy a toothbrush for the stockings. our boxes are going to Hatti this year i do believe and we have to have them back to church by November 6th. it was fun going shopping with my son to fill the shoe boxes. after all it is for a good cause. even hubby agrees with that. i think we will be doing this every year now. so when back to school times comes again and Crayola crayons are on sale for 75 cents. you know i will be buying at least 10. after all they do not go bad. 
well i should get going now and get some other little projects finished like ironing the book mark flat before i check it and glue some felt on before making some other little things into magnets.
thanks Dave once again for hosting such a lovely weekend. will check in again later


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

remember, the chicken takes 15 days to lay 15 eggs, then she sits on them for a while longer, to produce the next generation of eggs.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> 
> Dave


dave - do you really have a milkman that delilvers milk to your door. i remember when we had a milkman but that was years ago. think it would be great to have one again.

sam[/quote]

 this makes me think when we lived in MI when i was a kid, everyone had milk delivered, what was the deal, folks didn't go to stores, why was that i wonder and not now at least in the USA. 
its brisk here this morning, we have had a couple days where we actually turned on the heat, i am not ready for it, i want some more days in the 70's, i love a long fall. i do hope we have some great colors showing this yr. last yr we went to my sis in Nashville, TN and were there the last of Oct. and went on to Gatlinburg, and i tell you the fall colors were so overwhelming, i took pictures and honestly they were like post cards. i am having a slow morn, sipping iced mocha and catching up here, then on to clean at the church. it looks to be a good day, in the 70's i think, so thats my kind of day, everyone have a good wkend and be safe, 
Dave, again, the recipe sounds good, i did the roasted veggies last wk and we loved them. will check back later.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Hello everyone, Lovely recipe, sounds wonderful.
> I remember the milkman delivering door to door. We used to argue who got to have the cream at the top, ahh what fun memories.
> 
> My girls step-mom just had a car accident about 2 hrs ago, she got t-boned, is in the hospital right now, maybe a broken hip, don't know all the details yet.
> ...


Hope you will find some benefits in your new home, after the pain of moving fades. Thinking about you


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, Lovely recipe, sounds wonderful.
> ...


Isn't it ridiculous that senior housing cannot accommodate people's well-loved pets.. Did you ask? My MIL did and she was allowed to keep her dog. I am so sorry for you in this unnecessary predicament


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't it ridiculous that senior housing cannot accommodate people's well-loved pets.. Did you ask? My MIL did and she was allowed to keep her dog. I am so sorry for you in this unnecessary predicament[/quote]

That is so sad. I'm very fortunate that the senior (over 55) apartment, my daughter and I live in DO allow pets. I wouldn't have moved here unless they did. But I wasn't in the position of not being able to afford house payments but the former apt. owners raised the rent and that made me move. I love it here...so many friends that are close by.
I hope you will eventually enjoy your move but I understand your pain at giving up your fur-babies.
Hugs to you,
JuneK


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> Dave, it was a real blast from the past reading about milkmen delivering to your door. I lived in Portsmouth in the easly 60's and not only did the milkman deliver, but on Saturday he brought a cream filled sponge cake, came in and had a slice. A cuppa and a slice of cake Yummy!!


when I was a little girl in Idaho, my grandparents had milk delivered to the door in glass bottles, and on very cold mornings, if they didn't get it in in time, it would freeze and there would be cylinder of frozen cream rising from the top, with the paper lid still on it! There was also a "bread man" who came by later in the day once a week. His truck had shelves that pulled out from the back and she always let me pick a donut or bismarck (the cream-filled ones with chocolate frosting were my favorites) to have after lunch.

Those were the days. A big sawmill was the major employer in that town and we told time by the mill whistles. Since most of the men on the street worked there, we could play in the street until the noon whistle blew, when they came home for lunch, and then again till the 5 o'clock whistle. And we were always outdoors, no sitting in front of the TV or computer!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Good morning all. I had a wonderful experience last night. I am knitting sweaters and hats for the Master's Mission/Ukraine trip again this year. I was happy to complete 3 sweaters and 4 hats. My friend who packs the Joy boxes, Mommy bags and sweaters came by my house to show me the sweaters that Iris had knitted this year, Iris is 93 years young. She has knit 60, yes 60, sweaters this year, and they are beautiful. She uses any yarn given to her and makes the most wonderful colorways in all the sweaters. Her knitting is perfect her seams invisible. I made the promise to myself to make 6 sweaters next year. Oh my, I think I will have to increase the number...I was so impressed that i just wanted to share this with like minded friends...the most impressive fact is ,Iris has contributed a total of 1000 sweaters to the organization... Everyone have a wonderful, blessed weekend. PittyPat


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> 7-Up Pickled Eggs
> 
> It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish !
> 
> ...


This is something I am definitely going to try! I don't eat meat (too hard on digestion), but, I love eggs. I could do these every meal! Thanks ever so much.
Oh, and hello all--did not mean to be rude, just got overly excited about this recipe.
Hope you all have a weekend of "yarn therapy".


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning all. I had a wonderful experience last night. I am knitting sweaters and hats for the Master's Mission/Ukraine trip again this year. I was happy to complete 3 sweaters and 4 hats. My friend who packs the Joy boxes, Mommy bags and sweaters came by my house to show me the sweaters that Iris had knitted this year, Iris is 93 years young. She has knit 60, yes 60, sweaters this year, and they are beautiful. She uses any yarn given to her and makes the most wonderful colorways in all the sweaters. Her knitting is perfect her seams invisible. I made the promise to myself to make 6 sweaters next year. Oh my, I think I will have to increase the number...I was so impressed that i just wanted to share this with like minded friends...the most impressive fact is ,Iris has contributed a total of 1000 sweaters to the organization... Everyone have a wonderful, blessed weekend. PittyPat


Oh my goodness! What an amazing woman! I've sent socks and mittens to an organization that donates them to children in Russian orphanages where it can get very cold, but that was some time ago and I've lost the name and address.


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the recipe. It sounds delicious. I like any food that is spicy. I would add some green peppers that are left over from my summer garden and some chopped onion though. 
It has been a busy week for me traveling to Columbus, Indiana with my husband. Didn't see much there because of the rain and wind. From there we went to Chicago; got to spend an afternoon at the China-town. Have a good day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - have a great and safe trip - bring back lots of memories and pictures to share.

sam


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

PittyPat, just know that Iris will be rewarded here on earth, never doing without, and she will have a crown in Heaven with many precious jewels to represent each sweater she made for God's children. My goodness, I stuggle to complete 1 a year! I am very slow at knitting, and my crochet is getting slower the older I get. I admire the Iris' of this world. So kind and giving and I'll just bet she gives some precious hugs away too. We lost our "Hugging Granny" at church last year, and I sure miss her, but know that I am not alone in that. I have been making preemie clothes for our local hospital and have had lots of joy from that. 
Everyone have a blessed weekend with lots of yarn doings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mamie - what a great avatar. the eggs sound great.

sam


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking about mothers, assisted living, deliveries, etc. My mother (age 88) is still on her own living in a little condo about 30 miles south of us in Green Valley AZ. Her doctor doesn't want her lifting too much so every weekend we go down and take her out to do her shopping and have lunch or dinner.

I usually have done some weekend baking and take her some of it. Yesterday I'd been planning on working in the garden but got sidetracked into a baking frenzy. Much of it went into the freezer so I probably won't need to bake for a couple of weeks (as if need had anything to do with it  ).

I made a Torta all Prugna, from Lidia Bastianich's "Lidia's Italy," but you don't need to buy the book because it's on her website at: http://www.lidiasitaly.com/recipes/detail/966. 
Joe liked it so well he wants it to become a holiday tradition, in addition to the tiramisu I only make once a year. (On request, I made tiramisu once for a friend's birthday and after everyone left she ate all the leftovers and got very tipsy.)

Since they bake at the same temperature I also made Mollie Katzen's clafoutis, though I used some canned peaches, drained and blotted, and a few frozen blueberries in place of the cherries I didn't have. That recipe is at: http://www.molliekatzen.com/recipes/recipe.php?recipe=cherry_clafoutis

I noticed that on the website it tells you to bake it in a 9" square pan or a piepan, but the cookbook says a 9"x13" pan. I was working from the cookbook and it was delicious but much thinner than it should be, so apparently she corrected it for the website. Tasted great, but I'd have been happier if I'd used the proper pan. I love clafoutis, sort of a cross between a cake and a custard and, as MK says, akin to Yorkshire pudding. I also made some quick, eggless vanilla ice cream.

Eggless Vanilla Ice Cream
2 cups milk
2 cups cream (whipping cream, 1/2 and 1/2, whatever - I used about 1 cup whipping cream and made up the difference with fatfree 1/2 and 1/2)
1 cup sugar
2 tsp. vanilla

Mix it all in the blender to dissolve the sugar then freeze in an ice cream maker according the directions.

Had to have ice cream to go with the desserts (and the plum pie I'd made a few days earlier, of which there's still about 1/3 left).

In addition, I made a big pot of soup and did finally get out to the garden!

Here's some of what I made:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36820-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37423-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Thinking about mothers, assisted living, deliveries, etc. My mother (age 88) is still on her own living in a little condo about 30 miles south of us in Green Valley AZ. Her doctor doesn't want her lifting too much so every weekend we go down and take her out to do her shopping and have lunch or dinner.
> 
> I usually have done some weekend baking and take her some of it. Yesterday I'd been planning on working in the garden but got sidetracked into a baking frenzy. Much of it went into the freezer so I probably won't need to bake for a couple of weeks (as if need had anything to do with it  ).
> 
> ...


OH MY!! Those look delicious! Thank you for the links to the recipes. mmmm....I know what I'm going to bake. We don't buy sweets, we only have what sweets I make, so those will gladly go into the make book. 
:thumbup:


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Seeing and reading all the delicious sounding recipes has made me hungry! I made squash soup a few weeks ago from a Long Island Cheese pumpkin and after it was all put together I realized it needed to be sieved because of so much stringy fiber. It was so delicious though, I didn't mind.
Then I made a pumpkin pie from a butternut squash and I sieved that too. I was wondering if any of you sieve the pulp before you use it in a pie?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - i couldn't find the receipt for Torta all Prugna - i even used the sites search program and it didn't come up. what did i do wrong?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buckybear - what would happen if you took it through a food processor - would that have gotten rid of the strings and made it smooth without sieveing it?

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I heard from Maelinde last night and she wanted you all to know the good news. She got the results of her MRI on her cervical spine. The problem is a protruding disc rather than a herniated disc, and is 100% resolvable with steroid injections, physical therapy, and traction. She is feeling better and hopes to be back after Halloween. Right now she can't sit at the computer for long periods of time, but she is trying to answer all her email.


That's awesome news! Let her know we are thinking about her when you next communicate with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dandylion said:


> These are pictures of the cocoons for the triplets and vest and tie for my grand nephew. They are not perfect, but I hope they like them.


Those are so cute, love the little cocoons w/hats especially. How could they not love them, they're gorgeous. 
The vest and tie are really cute, would love to have had that for my son when he was little. :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 11:54 am here in Michigan. My brother is getting ready to power wash our mobile home. I remember when I was a lot younger staying with my mom's older sister & her boys would go help the neighbours milk the cows & then bring home some of the milk. Their dad used to drive a big milk truck tanker. My brother wants me to make him an apple pie & I have never made one before. Last night's dinner was fried chicken & in a day or two I am making a turkey breast. Mom says thanks for all of you get well wishes & prayers.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's funny how names vary from country to country. In the UK 'whipping cream' is also available and it is specifically for whipping, you can cook with it, but it isn't quite as stable as double when heated and can split. I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> 
> Dave


I remember when a child that we did get milk delivered once in a while. But my grand-parents had a farm a couple of miles from us (yes, I grew up in a small village...very rural) and we got milk from them. Grandma would skim the cream off the top and churn her own butter. There was no electricity down that country road where they lived so she cooked on a big wood-stove and had a wringer washer with a gasoline motor!!! AND had an ice-box with big blocks of ice delivered to keep the food cold.
Wonderful memories.
JuneK[/quote]

Locally I know someone who gets milk from a farm, skims the cream, and makes butter.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> thatharrisgirl said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


In the local retirement communities people can have pets, even in the posh apartment building.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> buckybear - what would happen if you took it through a food processor - would that have gotten rid of the strings and made it smooth without sieveing it?
> 
> sam


I use a food mill for this kind of thing. Also, a good way to make applesauce. Wash apples, quarter and core. Cook in microwave for a few minutes, and put through food mill.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> 
> Dave


dave - do you really have a milkman that delilvers milk to your door. i remember when we had a milkman but that was years ago. think it would be great to have one again.

sam[/quote]

I'm with you on that one, Sam. Milk delivered on my doorstep in glass bottles. Brings back fond memories.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Forgot to sign my name.
Rosie


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone....it's really Friday night for me...I've never been so early to the Tea Party! Fun. We've been here on the southern shores of Lake Erie for a couple of weeks, but this is the "end". Closing is upon us. We have been eating up the leftovers in the 'fridge & pantry. Made split pea soup tonight with a ham bone that I found in the freezer. A good item considering the weather. It has been rainy, rainy, rainy, & cold! However it is supposed to be a beautiful weekend...cool, but sunny. Good weather for all the tasks we have.
> ...


Eggs poached in tomato sauce is a Mediterranean dish called in Hebrew Shakshuka. They prepare it very spicy and it is delish.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's funny how names vary from country to country. In the UK 'whipping cream' is also available and it is specifically for whipping, you can cook with it, but it isn't quite as stable as double when heated and can split. I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> 
> Dave


I remember when a child that we did get milk delivered once in a while. But my grand-parents had a farm a couple of miles from us (yes, I grew up in a small village...very rural) and we got milk from them. Grandma would skim the cream off the top and churn her own butter. There was no electricity down that country road where they lived so she cooked on a big wood-stove and had a wringer washer with a gasoline motor!!! AND had an ice-box with big blocks of ice delivered to keep the food cold.
Wonderful memories.
JuneK[/quote]

We did not have a milkman when I was a child as I lived in Brooklyn and there was a dairy store down the street, however, you peaked my memory of the iceman. We did have an icebox until we moved around the corner and parents purchased a Fridgedaire (not sure how to spell that) refrigerator which had a freezer not much bigger than an egg carton and you could not keep ice cream frozen in it. It was good for ice cubes which I don't remember ever using.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, Lovely recipe, sounds wonderful.
> ...


I knowhow painful it is to move. My house is on the market. The market stinks but I have to sell as I lost my DH almost 2 years ago and can't keep up with the payments on my house. RE agent keeps after me to "lower my price", "lower my price". Haven't gotten any offers after 4 months on the market. WIth the lowered price I'm scared that I won't be able to afford anything. At 68 yrs old I don't want to have to get a full time job. And there aren't any around anyway. I'm a paralegal and all the attorneys are taking those jobs as they can't find a job either. And everything else I would be a total newbie at and probably just make not much money.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Breakfast is over...the eggs in tomato sauce were a hit! Very filling and fortifying for a chilly day of work. Thanks Doris for the history about this dish. I'd never heard of it, but it appears to be a well-known dish. Where have I been? It seems to be a flexible dish...open to all kinds of variations. It will be fun to play with it.

Today the sun is out! First time in many many days! It's beautiful, even if chilly. The lake is calm, the sky is blue, and the birds are active. I'm off to visit the farm stands....squash galore!

I'll check in later....Carol (IL)


dorisage said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doris - we are going to need a recipe.

sam


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay - now that I have finally read through all seven pages, GOOD MORNING ALL AND TO ALL WHO ARE ILL, UNHAPPY, IN PAIN, ETC. I WISH YOU ALL GOOD HEALTH, HAPPINESS AND A LACK OF PAIN. All of you who are going on a trip, I wish you a safe, fun filled journey. 

It is now 10:00 a.m.here in Sunny So. Cal. On my second cuppa Joe. Expecting someone to show my house at abt 10:30 this a.m. So I'm up and dressed, the bed is made, all the dishes are in the dishwasher. All the knitting projects are intheir own bags with none of the yarn hanging around. 

SOmething must have been bothering me last night as I awoke at 3:30 and could not go back to sleep. So I read through the whole forum and at 5:30ish got back into bed and slept until the phone woke me at 8:45.

It is warm here during the afternoons and the nights are delightfully cool. And don't need a/c at all. Infact some mornings I could use heat.

The recipes sound terrific. Made a beef stew last Sunday. It turned out great, but I froze 2/3 of it as I don't want to have the same thing everyday. Especially if it is beef or pork or anything filled with the dreaded CHOLESTROL.

So have a great weekend all. I'll check in again later today and for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> doris - we are going to need a recipe.
> 
> sam


I think that they make a tomato sauce from canned chopped tomatoes, add something like tabasco or red pepper flakes. The Israelis have something called Shug (not sure of the spelling) Its like Sambal Oelek but is really really hot. It comes in red or green (crushed fresh chili paste). And when the sauce is to a consistency that you like, just plop the shelled eggs on top and poach.

Enjoy - Dori


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I must have never seen this Tea Party column before,it is much better than facebook!
If I didint have to log in so many times, I would refer to ths often. 
I get the notices in my eamil when a new messages is posted, but I always have to log back in t get the messages. Otherwise it just takes me to the page that comes up, and I always have to log in to see anything.
It's a beautiful day here in centrail Illinois, have a good day everyone.
Judy


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's so funny the "related" sites that pop up sometimes. I just got one while reading the teaparty posts that says, "Need goat supplies?" Does anyone? The site is: hoeggerfarmyard.com just in case you need some. I didn't read every post, but wonder if someone mentioned goat's milk in relation to the double cream discussion. Frankly, I don't think there is anything in the US equivalent to double cream. Long ago when the milkman had to tether his horse in front of our house (just like the iceman!), cream rose to the top of the bottle. The heaviest cream was right at the top under the paper bottle "cap." We used to argue who gets to lick the cap, and that is about the closest to double cream that I can think of. We can get it from a UK specialty shop in DC and it costs about $6. Isn't it also called Devonshire cream or is that something different?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope you will find some benefits in your new home, after the pain of moving fades. Thinking about you[/quote]

Thank you, My girls are looking forward to it, the main attraction for them is the front and backyards are fenced, so no neighbors dogs leaving presents. My neighbor right now doesn't take care of that issue with his dogs, I got so mad I started tossing those gifts back in his yard. At first he said they were our dogs, she is a 15lb papillon, his are 2 black labs, definately a difference there. 
My attraction is financial of course. Wish it was over with now


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Clotted cream is available (shelf stable) at our local World Market. Once it is opened it has to be refrigerated. Its something like butter, and also something like really thick cream and mostly delicious. When we (sister, BIL, DH) were in England abt 20 yrs ago, when we went to eat, we would order "anything that we can have clotted cream with". LOL

Dori


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> It's so funny the "related" sites that pop up sometimes. I just got one while reading the teaparty posts that says, "Need goat supplies?" Does anyone? The site is: hoeggerfarmyard.com just in case you need some. I didn't read every post, but wonder if someone mentioned goat's milk in relation to the double cream discussion. Frankly, I don't think there is anything in the US equivalent to double cream. Long ago when the milkman had to tether his horse in front of our house (just like the iceman!), cream rose to the top of the bottle. The heaviest cream was right at the top under the paper bottle "cap." We used to argue who gets to lick the cap, and that is about the closest to double cream that I can think of. We can get it from a UK specialty shop in DC and it costs about $6. Isn't it also called Devonshire cream or is that something different?


Devonshire Cream is indeed something else, it's also known as _clotted cream_. It's made by gently heating unpasterised whole milk until the cream rises to the surface and semi-sets. This is the heaviest of all the grades of cream and is so thick it doesn't need whipping to hold its shape. Seriously rich and a little is delicious, but best not overdo it, the fat content is about 60%

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> thatharrisgirl said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


Here in the States in a situation of having pets, you can get a letter from your doctor that says your pet is a necessity, a great companion, has health benefits for you having a pet. Give that letter to your landlord or whoever and they CAN NOT deny you your pet. (copy the letter first) I learnt this about 7 yrs ago, we moved into affordable housing after I left my now ex, seniors, disabled and single parents can do this and no landlord or property owner can refuse your pet. Comes under the American Disability Act. Good luck with your pets


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't imagine when the time comes for my husband and I. We have 3 yorkies. Even if we outlive the older two, the young on is almost 7 months old, could stll be living, and being 61 & 62 now, I can't imagine what migth happen if we both were unable to take care of them.

Of course, we have lived in our house for 25 years, and this community almost all of our lives. I see now what my in-laws might have went through when they sold out and moved from this town to move back to their home area afer living here about 35 years. It had to be hard.

So sorry to hear about a brokn hip. That happen to my Mom, and she went to a nursing home to recooperate. Well, she never walked again, plus she had demenita. She lasted almost five years in a wheel chair in the nursing home. It was hard on me to see her there that way, and hard to visit her there 3/4 times a week. She passed away just over a year ago at 88, thank the Lord she was ready. That made is easier letting go, knowing she would be happier in heaven than how she lived. No one that sees that would want to live thatway.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL! IMAGINE trying to pass off Lab " calling cards" as belonging to Yorkies!!! WE have 5...3 elderly Maltese, 1 elderly Yorkie... and a 1 year old CRAZY Min=Pin... If you do not love and value your pets enough to provide a clean and healthful place for them to live, why would you have them in the first place? Those neighbors that do no pick up after their dogs should be given a month long sentence of community service picking up after OTHER dogs that no one else picks up after.... just my opinion...

I apologize for being a little cranky this Tea Party.... tomorrow is my Mom's birthday.... she would have been 84... and I do miss her. MoMo


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

MoMo said:


> LOL! IMAGINE trying to pass off Lab " calling cards" as belonging to Yorkies!!! WE have 5...3 elderly Maltese, 1 elderly Yorkie... and a 1 year old CRAZY Min=Pin... If you do not love and value your pets enough to provide a clean and healthful place for them to live, why would you have them in the first place? Those neighbors that do no pick up after their dogs should be given a month long sentence of community service picking up after OTHER dogs that no one else picks up after.... just my opinion...
> 
> I apologize for being a little cranky this Tea Party.... tomorrow is my Mom's birthday.... she would have been 84... and I do miss her. MoMo


Tomorrow would be my DH's 78th b'day and I miss him and always will.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

.
We did not have a milkman when I was a child as I lived in Brooklyn and there was a dairy store down the street, however, you peaked my memory of the iceman. We did have an icebox until we moved around the corner and parents purchased a Fridgedaire (not sure how to spell that) refrigerator which had a freezer not much bigger than an egg carton and you could not keep ice cream frozen in it. It was good for ice cubes which I don't remember ever using.[/quote]

Did your Fridgedaire have a round motor on top? 
Our first one did...what a relief not to have to mop up the water that ran over the drip pan under that wooden icebox!
You're right about that tiny freezer...ours was just about large enough for 2 of those metal ice trays that had the lever to get the ice out. And we DID use the ice cubes...in the south, you had sweet ice tea all year round and still do...although maybe not 'sweet'!
JuneK


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> mamie - what a great avatar. the eggs sound great.
> 
> sam


I find them on www.photobucket.com 
There are so many, for all occasions. Just fun to use.
You can copy and use whatever I post in the forum.
Enjoy !


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good afternoon (here), Dave. Your recipe sounds delightful. I intend to cut and paste. My grandson's soccer game is over and his team won. He's the goalie, also team captain. Of course it doesn't hurt that his Dad is one of the coaches.

It's a beautiful sunny day here in Calif. It's a little chilly (for me, that is) but it's a beautiful day to take a walk at the beach. 

I was just looking at Facebook pictures from Fort Drum. My grandson is home for R&R for two weeks. They are sending pictures of him with his little daughter who is 15 months old now. He was in Afghanistan when she turned one. He has to go back in a few days. He's a medic and has his own unit. They are going to transfer him to a hospital in a more friendly area rather than going on patrol. 

I hope you are having a great day, too. 
Wynnona


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Breakfast is over...the eggs in tomato sauce were a hit! Very filling and fortifying for a chilly day of work. Thanks Doris for the history about this dish. I'd never heard of it, but it appears to be a well-known dish. Where have I been? It seems to be a flexible dish...open to all kinds of variations. It will be fun to play with it.
> Looking forward to a gentle weekend.
> Carol (IL)


Eggs poached in tomato sauce is a Mediterranean dish called in Hebrew Shakshuka. They prepare it very spicy and it is delish.[/quote][/quote]

The eggs poached in a tomatoe sauce is a popular dish and is not limited to the Jewish people. I like the Greek one made with chopped onions, garlic, peppers fried in olive oil. Then the canned tomatoes and whatever spices you want are added to this. Heated and then the eggs are broken into this hot mixture, poached and topped off with feta cheese and olives. Serve with pita bread. Of course there are certainly other ways to make this and with the emphasis on healthy eating, this is great. Especially for those who have finicky stomaches that have a hard time to tolerate meats like mine! Bonus: it does not take that long to cook either! One of my favorites, I am glad it was brought up at the Tea Party!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Seeing and reading all the delicious sounding recipes has made me hungry! I made squash soup a few weeks ago from a Long Island Cheese pumpkin and after it was all put together I realized it needed to be sieved because of so much stringy fiber. It was so delicious though, I didn't mind.
> Then I made a pumpkin pie from a butternut squash and I sieved that too. I was wondering if any of you sieve the pulp before you use it in a pie?


That is why I don't use fresh---I buy pureed can pumpkin or squash. Same taste minus the work. 
did you post that soup recipe?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

What is a "Long Island Cheese pumpkin"? Never heard of it.
Carol (IL)



kerryn said:


> buckybear said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing and reading all the delicious sounding recipes has made me hungry! I made squash soup a few weeks ago from a Long Island Cheese pumpkin and after it was all put together I realized it needed to be sieved because of so much stringy fiber. It was so delicious though, I didn't mind.
> ...


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, we're still on Summer Time, although it's very Autumnal and rather chilly at night. It's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP_ in Sepang and qualifying practice starts in seven hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

hi good to be back,computer got a bug and went to get debugged.i have missed being on .i have 3 lap blankets and a throw afghan started,2 batches of sticky buns rising,laundry started ,living room to vacuum before guests come.tomorrow is my youngests 25th birthday he brought home his ice cream cake with a mustang on it,his pumkin pie is in the freezer.i think i am getting tired just thinking about all i have to do today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

olive - get the birthday boy to help - no shame in helping get ready for your own birthday party.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jdh said:


> I can't imagine when the time comes for my husband and I. We have 3 yorkies. Even if we outlive the older two, the young on is almost 7 months old, could stll be living, and being 61 & 62 now, I can't imagine what migth happen if we both were unable to take care of them.
> 
> Of course, we have lived in our house for 25 years, and this community almost all of our lives. I see now what my in-laws might have went through when they sold out and moved from this town to move back to their home area afer living here about 35 years. It had to be hard.
> 
> So sorry to hear about a brokn hip. That happen to my Mom, and she went to a nursing home to recooperate. Well, she never walked again, plus she had demenita. She lasted almost five years in a wheel chair in the nursing home. It was hard on me to see her there that way, and hard to visit her there 3/4 times a week. She passed away just over a year ago at 88, thank the Lord she was ready. That made is easier letting go, knowing she would be happier in heaven than how she lived. No one that sees that would want to live thatway.


I feel for you because that was so nearly our situation. My mum (82) had dementia and she too broke her hip. We were told that she would never walk again - perhaps never even sit up, and she would have to go into a nursing home. However after 10 days in hospital she passed away very suddenly. You are so right that no one would want to live that way, it's the quality of life that's so important. She's been gone almost 2 years now and I still miss her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave, I made 6 of your pumpkin rings this week. I'm getting black napkins to add to them. They are too cute! Thanks for the pattern. One Christmas gift for the new DIL done! Do you have any pattern that has a beach or tropical theme? I thought I might make a set for my daughter who lives in Miami Beach.
> 
> I think tomorrow I might go to a nearby store that sells alpaca yarn. The weather has been so lousy all week I haven't been able to get there, but want to do it before we leave for the winter. I know next to nothing about alpaca yarn...I'll let y'all know what I learn!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to try the eggs poached in tomato sauce....my kind of breakfast. how about napkin rings with a picture of a pair of flip flops for the Miami group? Could use some pretty Miami colors.

I'm about 1/2 done with a very pretty blue baby alpaca scarf - I love working with it and it's certainly going to be warm! I'll post a picture when I'm done.

Enjoy the last remnants of yor summer get-a-way. Welcome back to Chicagoland.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Dave from New Zealand on a sunday morning our Labour Weekend holiday is on monday so we get to sleep in awhile longer. We are coming into our summer season so barbequed chicken with your recipe sounds pretty tasty to me Cheers and cold beers Fran


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi, everyone, I'm a bit late to the party and I see great sounding recipes already. I like the sound of your spice mix, Dave; I like dill, also. We knitters are really foodies at heart, aren't we? It's midnight here in Northern VA and I've just finished packing for our trip which begins tomorrow. DH has beat me to bed!
> 
> I feel as if I've packed everything I own, but the suitcase only weighed 42 pounds and Southwest allows 50 pounds. Course, I added 2 or 3 more things after I weighed it. LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

the birthday boy works at dairt queen.he had his own cake made paid for it himself.his brother took my laundry basket downstairs for me,started his laundry,and picked up the dogs toys and bones for me.hubby will help with bakingwhen he gets home if i am not done.just glad the are in the mood to eat the sticky buns so we do not have to eat all of them.time to go do laundry and roll out the cinnamon rolls. i am blessed to have family to help and bake for.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I am working on a beautiful afghan on my knitting board in a pale antique rose a medium antique rose & then the ruffle border is going to be in the medium antique rose & then white. Mom went to the doctor on Monday & he said when they did the biopsy on the sentinal nodes they found 12 really really small cancer cells. They are still deciding what treatment they can do. Part of the stitches in her foot where the toe was removed will come out this Monday. It does not look too bad.


Continued prayers for your Mom's speedy recovery....they've made wonderful strides in detecting and treating cancer especially in the early stages....best of luck for a good solution.


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope we talk about anything here as I am from New Zealand and we are RUGBY mad, it is the final of the Rugby World Cup tonight in Auckland, New Zealand against FRANCE. What a wonderful six weeks it has been so many different nations here and everyone enjoying every minute of the it, all I can say now is Go The All Blacks it has been 24 long years lets hope it is not another four years for NZ before we get our hands on that cup, will be watching at 9.00 tonight, have butterflies in my tummy already.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> buckybear - what would happen if you took it through a food processor - would that have gotten rid of the strings and made it smooth without sieveing it?
> 
> sam


I remember using a wooden tool and cone shaped container to crush the pulp to an outside bowl. We called it a collander -- wonder if you can still buy them? We made Jack-O-Lanterns last weekend and I roasted the seeds - Mmmmm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maz said:


> Hope we talk about anything here as I am from New Zealand and we are RUGBY mad, it is the final of the Rugby World Cup tonight in Auckland, New Zealand against FRANCE. What a wonderful six weeks it has been so many different nations here and everyone enjoying every minute of the it, all I can say now is Go The All Blacks it has been 24 long years lets hope it is not another four years for NZ before we get our hands on that cup, will be watching at 9.00 tonight, have butterflies in my tummy already.


In this house in Scotland we're rugby mad too. We'll be up at 9am (our time) to watch the game. Go the All Blacks!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Update on my girls step-mom .. The accident caused her femur to be pushed into her pelvis which broke. This morning she was transported to the hospital in Spokane Wa for the first surgery, pulled the femur back and she is in traction, next surgery will be Mon or Tues for the pelvis. No internal bleeding thank god, she says she's too mean to die ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Maz are you going to final game tonight? Hubby and I will watch it on tv. Just been out shopping in Manukau city shopping mall for a couple of caps, what a mission everyone sold out except for Countdown supermarket. A friend in Sydney Aussie wants them. Shes an expat Kiwi who loves our ABs. so just had to get them for her, luckily got last two they had. Enjoy the game Cheers Fran Auckland


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Seeing and reading all the delicious sounding recipes has made me hungry! I made squash soup a few weeks ago from a Long Island Cheese pumpkin and after it was all put together I realized it needed to be sieved because of so much stringy fiber. It was so delicious though, I didn't mind.
> Then I made a pumpkin pie from a butternut squash and I sieved that too. I was wondering if any of you sieve the pulp before you use it in a pie?


If I don't sieve it, then I run the filling or soup through the blender. I'm a bit of a tightwad, so sometimes I just want to make sure I get the last bits of everything, especially everything pumpkin :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

olive from idaho said:


> the birthday boy works at dairt queen.he had his own cake made paid for it himself.his brother took my laundry basket downstairs for me,started his laundry,and picked up the dogs toys and bones for me.hubby will help with bakingwhen he gets home if i am not done.just glad the are in the mood to eat the sticky buns so we do not have to eat all of them.time to go do laundry and roll out the cinnamon rolls. i am blessed to have family to help and bake for.


I'll say. Olive, you are very lucky and blessed that you appreciate your family and what they do for you. It sounds reciprocal and that you are all blessed.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Clotted cream is available (shelf stable) at our local World Market. Once it is opened it has to be refrigerated. Its something like butter, and also something like really thick cream and mostly delicious. When we (sister, BIL, DH) were in England abt 20 yrs ago, when we went to eat, we would order "anything that we can have clotted cream with". LOL
> 
> Dori


I'd seen that at World Market and didn't buy it because I wasn't sure I'd like it, but I've had clotted cream at the local tea room and loved it, so next time I'm back at WM it's going in the basket!


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

No unfortuately we live in Coromandel so will be watching from the comfort of our couch but the nerves are there every time I think about the game, enjoy the game.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 and Dave, thanks for your very kind compliments, the recipes and the instructions, Dave. 
It's been a very long day, but I'm ready for a few hours at the computer, YAY!!!! 
Will check out Poliendra's pictures.
Oh, and the retirement communities around here welcome pets. Some even ask people with pets to bring them by because they like the effect that pets have on people who may be alone. It's a very healthful thing to be loved by a dear pet.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast is over...the eggs in tomato sauce were a hit! Very filling and fortifying for a chilly day of work. Thanks Doris for the history about this dish. I'd never heard of it, but it appears to be a well-known dish. Where have I been? It seems to be a flexible dish...open to all kinds of variations. It will be fun to play with it.
> ...


[/quote]

I always make a lot of ratatouille and freeze enough for several meals, and I've often thought that with a little extra tomato juice or sauce it would be lovely to poach eggs in. Since my husband inadvertently left some out of the freezer before we went for a garden tour earlier today, I have some thawed - sounds like a nice, quick, Monday night supper with a little salad and some good bread! :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Maz said:


> Hope we talk about anything here as I am from New Zealand and we are RUGBY mad, it is the final of the Rugby World Cup tonight in Auckland, New Zealand against FRANCE. What a wonderful six weeks it has been so many different nations here and everyone enjoying every minute of the it, all I can say now is Go The All Blacks it has been 24 long years lets hope it is not another four years for NZ before we get our hands on that cup, will be watching at 9.00 tonight, have butterflies in my tummy already.


You just reminded me of a friend from college who played rugby - a sweet, gentle, handsome history major whose car wore a bumper sticker: "Rugby players eat their dead" :shock:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Kate in Scotland. Enjoy the rugby. My family are Scots, Irish and English ancestry so been watching with much interest to see how their games went. Wales especially did extremely well. Enjoy Cheers Fran in New Zealand.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I don't think an egg cosy will do it! Not for two weeks!
> 
> I remember a bakery delivery man when we lived in the country. Mom would order some goodies, but with my older brother around, they didn't last very long.
> 
> ...


ok..I know the answer to this one! In parts of europe and the UK eggs are not washed before they are sold, and they can be left out without refrigeration..they have to be washed before using them, of course. Here in north america, they have to be washed by law...and this destroys the protective membrane inside the egg, so they have to be refrigerated until used. If the eggs this guy is selling are not washed, they should be ok overnight. Not sure how long they can keep that way, but purchased some off the floor at the local Tesco in Scotland when we visited there.

Good evening Dave
June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - i couldn't find the receipt for Torta all Prugna - i even used the sites search program and it didn't come up. what did i do wrong?
> 
> sam


Here you go Sam, I found it, I had to look for it too. 
Torta with Prunes
Torta alla Prugne
http://www.lidiasitaly.com/recipes/detail/966
Hope this works.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - i couldn't find the receipt for Torta all Prugna - i even used the sites search program and it didn't come up. what did i do wrong?
> ...


I love to watch Lidias cooking shows. It cracks me up how she enjoys tasting her dishes at the end of the show. She always makes me hungry.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

bellestarr12 is the one who origianally posted, I love Lydia also, but until I saw bellstarr12s post, didn't think to look and see if she had a website. 
So thank you Bellstarr12 for posting.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:



> Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!


Happy belated birthday .. 
Rainy here too, I was thinking soup for dinner too, just had a cup of nice hot Tetley tea,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone. Am late getting to the tea party today; spent the day selling (or rather trying to sell) my crafts at the Farmer's Market and then off to an Art Show to support breast cancer. So enjoyed the memories of milk being delivered in glass bottles. When I was a little girl we had milk delivered in such a manner. My dad raised hunting dogs (pointers) and one of our favorite dogs would go from neighbors house to neighbors house and snatch their bottles of milk and bring them to our house. I remember my mom being so embarrassed as she returned the bottles of milk to everyone. It was so funny to watch "Butch" come down the street with a bottle of milk clasped in his mouth.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello everyone. Am late getting to the tea party today; spent the day selling (or rather trying to sell) my crafts at the Farmer's Market and then off to an Art Show to support breast cancer. So enjoyed the memories of milk being delivered in glass bottles. When I was a little girl we had milk delivered in such a manner. My dad raised hunting dogs (pointers) and one of our favorite dogs would go from neighbors house to neighbors house and snatch their bottles of milk and bring them to our house. I remember my mom being so embarrassed as she returned the bottles of milk to everyone. It was so funny to watch "Butch" come down the street with a bottle of milk clasped in his mouth.


Love this story, what a visual!
:-D


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Am late getting to the tea party today; spent the day selling (or rather trying to sell) my crafts at the Farmer's Market and then off to an Art Show to support breast cancer. So enjoyed the memories of milk being delivered in glass bottles. When I was a little girl we had milk delivered in such a manner. My dad raised hunting dogs (pointers) and one of our favorite dogs would go from neighbors house to neighbors house and snatch their bottles of milk and bring them to our house. I remember my mom being so embarrassed as she returned the bottles of milk to everyone. It was so funny to watch "Butch" come down the street with a bottle of milk clasped in his mouth.
> ...


I second that :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> buckybear - what would happen if you took it through a food processor - would that have gotten rid of the strings and made it smooth without sieveing it?
> 
> sam


I use the food processor for squash & pumpkin, no sieving required.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

jknappva said:


> .
> We did not have a milkman when I was a child as I lived in Brooklyn and there was a dairy store down the street, however, you peaked my memory of the iceman. We did have an icebox until we moved around the corner and parents purchased a Fridgedaire (not sure how to spell that) refrigerator which had a freezer not much bigger than an egg carton and you could not keep ice cream frozen in it. It was good for ice cubes which I don't remember ever using.


Did your Fridgedaire have a round motor on top? 
Our first one did...what a relief not to have to mop up the water that ran over the drip pan under that wooden icebox!
You're right about that tiny freezer...ours was just about large enough for 2 of those metal ice trays that had the lever to get the ice out. And we DID use the ice cubes...in the south, you had sweet ice tea all year round and still do...although maybe not 'sweet'!
JuneK[/quote]

No, the icebox did though. Our fridge look like the new models albeit it had rounded edges, was white, one door but it looked like a fridge not an icebox.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


 I always make a lot of ratatouille and freeze enough for several meals, and I've often thought that with a little extra tomato juice or sauce it would be lovely to poach eggs in. Since my husband inadvertently left some out of the freezer before we went for a garden tour earlier today, I have some thawed - sounds like a nice, quick, Monday night supper with a little salad and some good bread! :thumbup:[/quote]

I think you are on to something. It should be great.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, we're still on Summer Time, although it's very Autumnal and rather chilly at night. It's Saturday morning in New Zealand and Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime! This weekend the petrolhead action comes in the form of the _MotoGP_ in Sepang and qualifying practice starts in seven hours.]
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gotta go watch the Texas Tech/OU college football game, Go TECH!!! 
Check in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - not sure if you can still buy them but i made many a bowl of applesauce to can and freeze with one. think my ex still has the one we used.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > buckybear - what would happen if you took it through a food processor - would that have gotten rid of the strings and made it smooth without sieveing it?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - thank you - it sounds delicious - i best look up some more recipes using red wine - to drink i prefer white - just never found a red that i liked. sometimes i feel i'm in the minority. lol

thanks again poledra

sam



Poledra65 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - i couldn't find the receipt for Torta all Prugna - i even used the sites search program and it didn't come up. what did i do wrong?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so glad sandy that someone else collects patterns - i would need several lifetimes to knit the ones i have and i still keep collecting them. you just never know when you might need a certain one. lol

sam



Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!


Happy Birthday, Sandy. 
I am with recipes as you are with patterns. I could never cook all of the recipes I have, I have two whole book cases of cookbooks, and folders and folders of recipes both paper and on line. It's an addiction !


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all, I am very late on tea party this time. We had a really good weekend, traveled to see my sisters and gave our new car a good run. Took DOD (dear old Dad) and he loved it too. He got to meet grandson number 1's girlfriend, they are quite serious about eachother and he was so pleased for them. He took us all out to lunch and a good time was had by all. I have just been managing some simple chip scarf knitting in the car this weekend. Glad to see you are all busy and sharing your recipes. Been warm here, making the most of our spring days. All the best everyone.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Woo Hoo
> ...


I'll have to try it with soy cream cheese then, I've found one brand that tastes like the real thing (either that or I haven't had real milk products in so long I've forgotten the real taste!) :lol:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Good Morning Everyone. I heard from Maelinde last night and she wanted you all to know the good news. She got the results of her MRI on her cervical spine. The problem is a protruding disc rather than a herniated disc, and is 100% resolvable with steroid injections, physical therapy, and traction. She is feeling better and hopes to be back after Halloween. Right now she can't sit at the computer for long periods of time, but she is trying to answer all her email.


WOO HOO!!! I'm soooo happy that it is easily resolvable and that she will be getting better soon!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yo maelinde - lots of positive energy coming your way with lots of hugs - get better real fast.

hugs -

sam


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!
> ...


I have a few different interests and collect anything I can on the subjects. Cooking, knitting, crochet, cross stitch, hardanger and and and. Now I have the computer and scanner I have started borrowing books from the library and scanning.

I still buy some. Mainly from the Lifeline Bookfest. They have an excellent range of donated books and magazines. One Bookfest I bought 33 books (some beautifull coffee table books) for only $17.00. They were too heavy to carry to the bus station and I had to pay $16.00 for a taxi home. Still a bargain.

They do not just sit in a bookcase. When my husband and I go away as well as taking a project I will take a couple of the older magazines or book to reread.

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


We like anything involving the internal combustion engine! Sadly we get very little coverage of your series, or it would be another thng to give us square eyes!

Bikes are our first love, we've just watched a most thrilling 125cc race in the MotoGP, really glad we got up at 5:30 for it, worth seeing if you get a chance. Moto2 coming up and my elves are just doing the toast and eggy soldiers to go with it, it's what we do!

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I am with recipes as you are with patterns. I could never cook all of the recipes I have, I have two whole book cases of cookbooks, and folders and folders of recipes both paper and on line. It's an addiction ![/quote]

I do this with sewing patterns and cooking recipes as well!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!


Happy belated birthday, hope you have a great year. It's always good to collect patterns, one needs choice - that's my argument and I'm sticking with it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dorisage said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I think you are on to something. It should be great.[/quote]

I sometimes put a couple of spoonfuls of ratatouille in the bottom of a ramekin, crack an egg on top, then add a spoonful of double cream and a pinch of paprika over the top. Bake in the oven at 180degC/350degF/Regulo4 until the egg is set, about 7-10 minutes, very good.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I don't think an egg cosy will do it! Not for two weeks!
> ...


Eggs keep best in a cool dry place, not in the refrigerator. They need stable conditions, the cold damp conditions in refrigerators makes them go watery, utterly useless for poaching. All UK supermarkets keep them in the coolest part of the store, but never in the chiller; they're the absolute experts when it comes to shelf-life, I follow their lead!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Texas Tech won the game, we should have won by a bigger margin though considering the lead we had, but that's okay, they were playing 3rd seat OU and we are 26th or 28th, so all in all, a job well done. After all a win is a win. 
Any OU fans, I usually root for OU when they play (except against TT, bff is a Sooner) lol...They played really hard, proud of the boys on both teams. 
Now that the adrenalin has worn me out, I'm headed to get some zzzzz's. 
Have a good night all, or, er day, depending on which side of the equator you are on. lol... See you all tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maz said:


> Hope we talk about anything here as I am from New Zealand and we are RUGBY mad, it is the final of the Rugby World Cup tonight in Auckland, New Zealand against FRANCE. What a wonderful six weeks it has been so many different nations here and everyone enjoying every minute of the it, all I can say now is Go The All Blacks it has been 24 long years lets hope it is not another four years for NZ before we get our hands on that cup, will be watching at 9.00 tonight, have butterflies in my tummy already.


Don't be put off by my love of motorsports, rugger is good too, we'll be taping it to watch after the bikes! It's been a great championship and we've been watching it avidly, I grew up with the game and love it, I went to a rugby-playing school.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I just get the milkman to deliver old-fashioned double or full-fat, it's the least processed and whips well.
> 
> Dave


dave - do you really have a milkman that delilvers milk to your door. i remember when we had a milkman but that was years ago. think it would be great to have one again.

sam[/quote]

When I ws in the UK 18mths ago I took a photo of the milmans van- it is so long since I last saw one, hadn't realsied they were still around. Not that I ever saw often as they used to come early morning before I was up (Maybe to avoid the heat of the day)- first job of the day was to bring in the milk, a job which took a while to bring in all the glass bottles- and to avoid dropping them. Country areas would get unpasteurized milk poured into the billy left on the gate post for the milky to fill.
By the way hi everyone. Been away for the weekend, got back an hour or so ago and no energy to da anything but check out KP. Its now Sunday night here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> good morning from southern Ontario Canada. i think we may actually get some sun for the first time in a week or so. been busy this week making teddy bears for Operation Christmas Child.


Found out this year that they like fillers for the boxes that are not full enough including knitted hats so I knitted hats. And planning to knit some over the year so I have even more for next year. I was very disappointed to see that from here they don't want socks- it's on the list of things not to send for some reason. Maybe because where ours are sent they don't normally wear things on their feet, or else thongs/flip flops.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > ok..I know the answer to this one! In parts of europe and the UK eggs are not washed before they are sold, and they can be left out without refrigeration..they have to be washed before using them, of course. Here in north america, they have to be washed by law...and this destroys the protective membrane inside the egg, so they have to be refrigerated until used. If the eggs this guy is selling are not washed, they should be ok overnight. Not sure how long they can keep that way, but purchased some off the floor at the local Tesco in Scotland when we visited there.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Terrible accident on the first lap of the MotoGP at Sepang. Very nasty and can only hope Marco Simoncelli recovers, he's in a critical condition and they cancelled the race out of respect. Very worrying when these things happen.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sad news that Marco Simoncelli has died from his injuries in the crash. He was only 24 and exceptionally talented, a great loss to the sport.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > buckybear - what would happen if you took it through a food processor - would that have gotten rid of the strings and made it smooth without sieveing it?
> ...


I think you're talking about a chinois (sp?) or china cap---I'm pretty sure they're still available to buy in restaurant supply stores.
I love roasted pumpkin seeds!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!
> ...


LOL!--so true---I'm the same way, except now I'm saving them in folders on the computer!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Sam I guess I'm not totally daft then!!!!!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

WOW the recipes look so good! Thanks for the Creole Spice Mix Dave, I'm not fond of anything super spicy so I can play with your recipe to make it milder for my tender taste buds.

Tonight I made a white fudge that looked interesting---it called for cream cheese. It's flavor reminded me of yogurt covered pretzels & raisins!

Candy Corn Fudge
8 oz. cream cheese
2 c. powdered sugar
2 t. vanilla
3 c. white chocolate chips-melted
1 c. dried cherries (I used dried cranberries)
2 c. mini pretzels --broken up
1 c. candy corn
Beat cream cheese and sugar until smooth-add vanilla. Beat in melted chocolate until smooth (will take 1-2 minutes). Stir in cherries and pretzels and put in prepared (foil and greased) 8 or 9" pan. Press in candy corn on top. Refrigerate a couple hrs until hardened. Remove from pan and cut into small pieces and serve in mini cupcake papers.

This is a yummy, rich fudge. Next time I'll add more pretzels and use a bigger pan--I thought they were too thick. I'm imagining all the variations you can do----raisins, toasted nuts or coconut, any dried fruit....etc. YUM.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Did you ever notice the size mouthfuls she " tastes"? I would be aftaid I would choke!! I guess she really likes her own cooking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Maz said:
> 
> 
> > Hope we talk about anything here as I am from New Zealand and we are RUGBY mad, it is the final of the Rugby World Cup tonight in Auckland, New Zealand against FRANCE. What a wonderful six weeks it has been so many different nations here and everyone enjoying every minute of the it, all I can say now is Go The All Blacks it has been 24 long years lets hope it is not another four years for NZ before we get our hands on that cup, will be watching at 9.00 tonight, have butterflies in my tummy already.
> ...


My son (an ex-rugby player)has a t-shirt which says "My drinking club has a rugby problem" !!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - thank you - it sounds delicious - i best look up some more recipes using red wine - to drink i prefer white - just never found a red that i liked. sometimes i feel i'm in the minority. lol
> 
> thanks again poledra
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kerryn said:


> WOW the recipes look so good! Thanks for the Creole Spice Mix Dave, I'm not fond of anything super spicy so I can play with your recipe to make it milder for my tender taste buds.
> 
> Tonight I made a white fudge that looked interesting---it called for cream cheese. It's flavor reminded me of yogurt covered pretzels & raisins!
> 
> ...


That sounds so yummy. I'll have to make this for the grandsons.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Thanks for all the recipes, I am saving them all in my KP food folder. I learned this past week that my oldest grandson is using knitting to calm himself down. A couple weeks ago he asked if I could show him how to knit. I wasn't sure if he would continue after he went home. His younger brothers would now like to learn.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! All the recipes sound delicious! Just catching up with all the posts. It is very rainy here today it is 5:30pm and am getting ready to reheat some homemade cream of potato soup that I made a couple of days ago. It is a good day for soup. I survived my birthday yesterday. Worked very late last night at a high school football game so I didn't even log in last night. I also need to go to the library to return 12 different knitting pattern books ( as if I needed any more patterns) Ha Ha! I'll never get all of the patterns made that I have saved over the years! I don't know why I still collect them! Must be the Knitter in me!
> ...


I am glad to hear of another recipe nut. A kid once told his mother that I have more cookbooks than some people have books. They are in a bookcase by the kitchen and also piled around the place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sad news that Marco Simoncelli has died from his injuries in the crash. He was only 24 and exceptionally talented, a great loss to the sport.
> 
> Dave


That is very sad news.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news that Marco Simoncelli has died from his injuries in the crash. He was only 24 and exceptionally talented, a great loss to the sport.
> ...


It is always so sad when a young athlete dies. A. E. Houseman wrote a poem about it, "To An Athlete Dying Young". I read it when I was a teenager. It brought me to tears.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sad news that Marco Simoncelli has died from his injuries in the crash. He was only 24 and exceptionally talented, a great loss to the sport.
> 
> Dave


Sympathies and condolences being sent out to all Marco Simoncelli family and fans. And to all in the motocross sport. :-(


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone. Thanks for all the recipes, I am saving them all in my KP food folder. I learned this past week that my oldest grandson is using knitting to calm himself down. A couple weeks ago he asked if I could show him how to knit. I wasn't sure if he would continue after he went home. His younger brothers would now like to learn.


A lot of boys find it relaxing, a hour or two before bed quietens them down for sleep. They also like the fact there's something tangible and practical at the end of it. I hope he keeps it up, don't be afraid to teach him more advanced techniques either; all boys are slightly obsessive by nature, just think how long they can spend making model aeroplanes with all those tricky little pieces. Speaking from my own experience, cables are a winner, nothing is beyond determined young fingers.

When I was young I found making my own cricket sweaters completely engrossing, something about the way they form. Boys like a challenge, they aren't into drudgery; counter-intuitively, the more complicated the stitch pattern, the neater their work becomes. Just remember, boys naturally associate dish-cloths with washing-up and other household chores, a total turn-off!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Good morning all. I had a wonderful experience last night. I am knitting sweaters and hats for the Master's Mission/Ukraine trip again this year. I was happy to complete 3 sweaters and 4 hats. My friend who packs the Joy boxes, Mommy bags and sweaters came by my house to show me the sweaters that Iris had knitted this year, Iris is 93 years young. She has knit 60, yes 60, sweaters this year, and they are beautiful. She uses any yarn given to her and makes the most wonderful colorways in all the sweaters. Her knitting is perfect her seams invisible. I made the promise to myself to make 6 sweaters next year. Oh my, I think I will have to increase the number...I was so impressed that i just wanted to share this with like minded friends...the most impressive fact is ,Iris has contributed a total of 1000 sweaters to the organization... Everyone have a wonderful, blessed weekend. PittyPat


Iris sounds wonderful, what an achievement!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> thatharrisgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, it was a real blast from the past reading about milkmen delivering to your door. I lived in Portsmouth in the easly 60's and not only did the milkman deliver, but on Saturday he brought a cream filled sponge cake, came in and had a slice. A cuppa and a slice of cake Yummy!!
> ...


I can well-remember the days when we had to wait for the milk to thaw out, but the enclosed front porches seem to have cured that problem.

I can also remember how the blue tits used to raid the bottles on the doorstep to get at the cream on the top. There were lots of debates about 'collective intelligence' since the dorstep raids would stop for a few months, then suddenly they would be doing it again, right across the country within a matter of days. The dairies actually used to supply little plastic caps with a pouring spout people could use to replace the pecked open foil!

It seems to have died out for now, for a combination of reasons, I'm not sure whether I'm happy or sad about it!

http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/blue-tits-lose-their-bottle-as-milk-thieves-578134.html

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, with all this discussion of the "old time milk bottles" and the delivery system, I think we need a milk bottle egg cozie! If you have made one and posted it, I have not come across it yet.
I remember when my Grandparents had a farm in Manitoba, Grandma used to milk the cows, put the milk through the separator machine. Then she would pour the milk into the big metal milk container/can and put it out at the end of the road for the creamery truck to pick up to get sold for milk in the grocery stores.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, with all this discussion of the "old time milk bottles" and the delivery system, I think we need a milk bottle egg cozie! If you have made one and posted it, I have not come across it yet.
> I remember when my Grandparents had a farm in Manitoba, Grandma used to milk the cows, put the milk through the separator machine. Then she would pour the milk into the big metal milk container/can and put it out at the end of the road for the creamery truck to pick up to get sold for milk in the grocery stores.


I'll think about it, but at the moment I'm struggling to type up suitably lively bonfire designs. Making cosies is easy, writing the patterns out for posting takes more time; one design, I'm not even going to attempt!

It seems nobody else remembers the _French Onion Sellers_ on their bicycles, surely I'm not the only one. At least the knife-grinder still comes round every couple of months. Yes, I do have a stone and can do it myself, but it isn't my favourite task and he does it better!

Dave


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

We live in a continuing care facility and lots of people have pets (one even has a snake). There is a restriction if you live in the apartments - no pet over 25 lbs - for obvious reasons. You should not have a large pet in a small space, for the pet's sake. However, in the cottages, we are not the only ones with two dogs (a lab and Boston terrier). One person has a fox and she is 96 years old. We think that is odd, but it is allowed, and the fox doesn't bother anyone. We aren't too sure about the snake, but so far, so good. We also have people who feed Harry the Heron regularly at the pond and many deer and geese. Some people don't like the geese, they are messy and some people don't like the deer because they eat a lot of the plants, but overall, animals and people seem to get along pretty well. Whenever someone needs help with a pet, we all pitch in to walk and feed them - and one thing is VERY different from anyplace else I have lived with pets. EVERYONE picks up after their own pet - without exception. I have never seen any trace of a domestic animal outside of a personal patio (where sometimes in the rain an older person waits until it dries up to clean up). We think it is heavenly to live here. Best of luck to all the others trying to find the right haven for themselves and their pets! Keep trying and make your wishes known! If you refuse to move in because of the pet restrictions, things will change. There are more and more of us seniors now and we can carry some weight in more ways than one.

Thanks, Dave, for the explanation of Devonshire cream - my! it is delicious with a crumpet and gooseberry jam! I really thought that's what you were using in your recipe.



scotslass said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > thatharrisgirl said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. Thanks for all the recipes, I am saving them all in my KP food folder. I learned this past week that my oldest grandson is using knitting to calm himself down. A couple weeks ago he asked if I could show him how to knit. I wasn't sure if he would continue after he went home. His younger brothers would now like to learn.
> ...


I would never want to teach the making of dish cloths as a first time project. I like the more complicated items easier to make than plain. His first project is going to be a hat for his dad for Christmas. That was the reason he wanted to learn to knit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just seen this cake design, I'm almost tempted!

http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/504717/coolest-igloo-cake

Dave


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > In North America (Canada and the US) double cream is the equivalent of our whipping cream. Very thick and rich, tasty too!!
> ...


You still have a milkman who delivers????? Wowee. I thought they had died out in London now.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, with all this discussion of the "old time milk bottles" and the delivery system, I think we need a milk bottle egg cozie! If you have made one and posted it, I have not come across it yet.
> ...


I do remember a French Onion Seller coming to sell onions when I was a child (in London). I think my Mum bought some, altho' it was a long time ago.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just seen this cake design, I'm almost tempted!
> 
> http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/504717/coolest-igloo-cake
> 
> Dave


This is quite the cake!!! it is based on the cartoon of Pingu and was first popular about 18 years ago. My niece who was about 1 at the time had pneumonia and this was her favorite thing to watch on tv. It was the only thing that made her laugh at the time she was ill. Her favorite things are still Penguins!
Check this site out: 
http://www.pingu.net/official_pingu_website_flag_page.htm

The cartoon is just that -- a cartoon as igloos and penguins do not exist together in this world!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I was surfing the web to find an interesting quick little amigurumi pattern to make up for Halloween. I thought this one was a cute lil witch.
http://kandjdolls.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-amigurumu-witch-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is anyone in Great Britain watching the NFL Chicago Bears/Tampa Bay Buccaneers game taking place at Wimbledon Stadium?
They aren't showing the whole thing on our side of the US, so we only get to see the highlights.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I was surfing the web to find an interesting quick little amigurumi pattern to make up for Halloween. I thought this one was a cute lil witch.
> http://kandjdolls.blogspot.com/2010/10/free-amigurumu-witch-crochet-pattern.html


That's really cute. 
:-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> You still have a milkman who delivers????? Wowee. I thought they had died out in London now.


He's called Andy and is a very pleasant and helpful chap.

Dave


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all, I am very late on tea party this time. We had a really good weekend, traveled to see my sisters and gave our new car a good run. Took DOD (dear old Dad) and he loved it too. He got to meet grandson number 1's girlfriend, they are quite serious about eachother and he was so pleased for them. He took us all out to lunch and a good time was had by all. I have just been managing some simple chip scarf knitting in the car this weekend. Glad to see you are all busy and sharing your recipes. Been warm here, making the most of our spring days. All the best everyone.


I wish I was there with you! I prefer spring over fall, which is what we have here in Canada right now..the depressing thing is that winter is around the corner! wah!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen this cake design, I'm almost tempted!
> ...


And who could forget this:






Eurovision at its most wonderful!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


LOL!!! HEHEHE!!! Thank you for posting that Dave, a good laugh during the day is always good. lol...Oh my. lol...That was just to good, bookmarking that one. lol

:XD: :thumbup:
Now I need to go check out the other link. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen this cake design, I'm almost tempted!
> ...


OMG!! That's so cute, I had to bookmark that site as well. I was just sitting looking at it, it's so cute. lol...I think I'm going to play the games. Will definitely get my neice playing it. lol...
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


mmm mmm mmm! :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> bellestarr12 is the one who origianally posted, I love Lydia also, but until I saw bellstarr12s post, didn't think to look and see if she had a website.
> So thank you Bellstarr12 for posting.


you are so welcome, Poledra! I bought her book, Lidia's Italy, a few months ago when I just had to have the pasta with cauliflower she made on the show (it's a beautiful book, interesting to read as well as cook from, with great photos, and was about $10 cheaper from Amazon). Most of the TV chefs have websites and many of the recipes on their shows and in their books can be found there


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my god, we did it 8 -7 to the All Blacks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just seen this cake design, I'm almost tempted!
> 
> http://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/recipes/504717/coolest-igloo-cake
> 
> Dave


I will have to try this cake my middle son has been crazy about penguins from the time he was 5 yrs. He is now 27.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I too love to watch Lidia. It relaxes me to watch her and mostly to listen b/c she is so relaxed. She gives me inspiration to cook something b/c she makes it look so easy and it really is. I just wish I had someone to clean up after me. LOL. I've learned how to make a great pasta from her and I so love her mother.

Sam, I too don't like red wine here in the States. I think California reds are too alcoholly. They have what I call the whoose factor - too much alcohol. DIdn't find that in either French or Italian reds. And reds are supposed(?) to be better for your heart - don't know about that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I think my favorite is Pingu as a chef making pancakes!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! HEHEHE!!! Thank you for posting that Dave, a good laugh during the day is always good. lol...Oh my. lol...That was just to good, bookmarking that one. lol
> 
> :XD: :thumbup:
> Now I need to go check out the other link. lol


Why oh why did I find that song? None of us can get it out of our heads and are all singing it now. Soon we'll be in the realms of _Boom Bang A Bang_ and _Ding Ding a Dong_, not to mention _La La La_, classics all!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Chicken with garlic, pickled ginger, and lemongrass sounds good, any chance of you posting the receipt?
> 
> Have fun at the festival, I hope the weather is fine and sunny.
> 
> Dave


Oh, the day was glorious for most of the time we were at the festival, sunny and warm, though the wind kicked up a bit near the end. We watched a potter unearth his firing and see the beautiful results, sat across from a yarn dyer who uses only natural dyes, and in general had a good time. I got to hang out with my alpaca buddies and a miniature horse, too!  Afterwards, a bunch of us went to a local restaurant and I had a wonderful pasta dinner with pesto, squash, artichoke hearts, spinach, mushrooms, and cheese. Yum. Then we came home and had to fight to stay awake, finally deciding to pack it in and just go to bed early.

Just finished catching up on the posts...happy birthday/belated birthday to all this week (today is my son's birthday, just got off the phone with him a while ago) and blessings for those who are ill or have other troubles, and I was very sorry to read about the racer who was killed...so young.

Dave, my receipt is sort of "as you like it": slice chicken breasts into thin pieces, rub or brush them with olive oil, throw in a few peeled, chopped cloves of garlic, sprinkle lemongrass on top, and lay slices of pickled ginger on top of that. Then just cover and bake at 350F until the chicken's done...I've made that a few times and never actually measure, but I've never had leftovers, either!

Today I made the first pumpkin pies of the season (pumpkin is his favorite), sugar free, and smelling them now as they're cooling. So hard to wait!

I'm expecting to start on a test knit this week as well as finish up a few more hats for Christmas presents. At the same time, I'll likely work on my grandson's stocking--I *think* I've settled on colors. Yesterday while sitting at the booth, I worked on a long stocking cap that's almost done now, too. I'll post a pic when it's officially finished.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken with garlic, pickled ginger, and lemongrass sounds good, any chance of you posting the receipt?
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time, I'm so pleased it all went well. Great photos. I'm not surprised you were tired!

Thanks for the cooking notes, I've jotted them down to have an experiment during the week, then I'll try it out on the troops!

Dave


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

you can always tell them it is ideal to wash motorcycles, cars and bicycles.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing better than a skiing holiday, *S*pending the *K*id's *I*nheritance is great fun. But beware, _The Lad_ has a T-shirt he screen-printed himself bearing the slogan, _Be nice to your children, they get to choose your retirement home!_ Apparently he sold out in hours to his school-friends and is on the third run, at least he donates all the profits to a local hospice.

It's easy Doris, pack an egg cosy pattern!

Dave[/quote]

Dave, the Lad is quite the genius! I'm sure glad I picked out a nice one for my mother. Hope my DD will do the same for me!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Today I made the first pumpkin pies of the season (pumpkin is his favorite), sugar free, and smelling them now as they're cooling. So hard to wait!

[/quote]

Hi Sorlenna,
When you make your sugarless Pumpkin Pie, do you use Splenda or what? Is the amount the same? I always use the receipt on the back of the Libby's can. I've never had a failure with that one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi Sorlenna,
> When you make your sugarless Pumpkin Pie, do you use Splenda or what? Is the amount the same? I always use the receipt on the back of the Libby's can. I've never had a failure with that one.


I do use the receipt on the can but substitute Splenda instead of sugar; it measures the same cup for cup. You may find it takes less time to cook as well, since the Splenda doesn't have as much "substance" as sugar and tends to soak up more liquid than sugar.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gotta go watch the Texas Tech/OU college football game, Go TECH!!!
> Check in later.


Awesome game! My DD went to Tech, so I have become a raider as well. Too bad the Rangers blew it last night


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam, I did put everything in the food processor fiirst, but I still needed to sieve the soup. The recipe does say that you may need to, and I did. I might not have needed to do it for the pie.
Have you been to the new Jo Ann's yet? I was there last weekend, but I don't enjoy crouds. I'd like to go back on a week day when its not a grand opening.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Terrible lightning, hail, thunder storm last night. My plants took a real beating. Wedding reception for DD's close friend. I got home just in time to miss the storm. Knitting turkey dishcloths for my family. I'm having Thanksgiving at my house, so each family will receive one. Luckily, we have a small family. I figure I'll need 6-10. I'm going to try to post a picture of my great nephew wearing his football hat I made him. My nephew coaches high school football. We'll see if it works1


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

buckybear said:


> Have you been to the new Jo Ann's yet? I was there last weekend, but I don't enjoy crouds. I'd like to go back on a week day when its not a grand opening.


DD and I went to ours a few days ago--not realizing how much it had changed--we had a bit of a culture shock at first! It's going to take some getting used to, though I am happy to see the yarn section expanded. Seems it might be a bit harder to fabric shop now, though, as it was stacked a bit weird for me. Oh, and they had the 9" circulars on the shelf--no more ordering online if I need a replacement! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I love the football hat!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - i couldn't find the receipt for Torta all Prugna - i even used the sites search program and it didn't come up. what did i do wrong?
> 
> sam


Sam, I found it by just typing in Torta in the search line, and scrolling down until I found it. It was the bottom one on the first screen. It's spelled Torta alla Prugne.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Update on my girls step-mom .. The accident caused her femur to be pushed into her pelvis which broke. This morning she was transported to the hospital in Spokane Wa for the first surgery, pulled the femur back and she is in traction, next surgery will be Mon or Tues for the pelvis. No internal bleeding thank god, she says she's too mean to die ...


OUCH!!! I hope she comes through the surgeries well and heals fast. Sending healing thoughts her way.

Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hello everyone. Am late getting to the tea party today; spent the day selling (or rather trying to sell) my crafts at the Farmer's Market and then off to an Art Show to support breast cancer. So enjoyed the memories of milk being delivered in glass bottles. When I was a little girl we had milk delivered in such a manner. My dad raised hunting dogs (pointers) and one of our favorite dogs would go from neighbors house to neighbors house and snatch their bottles of milk and bring them to our house. I remember my mom being so embarrassed as she returned the bottles of milk to everyone. It was so funny to watch "Butch" come down the street with a bottle of milk clasped in his mouth.


I bet Butch thought it wasn't fair! He hunted that milk down, caught it and brought it home and there she went taking it back and freeing it!
Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > poledra - thank you - it sounds delicious - i best look up some more recipes using red wine - to drink i prefer white - just never found a red that i liked. sometimes i feel i'm in the minority. lol
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pammie...too cute!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Terrible lightning, hail, thunder storm last night. My plants took a real beating. Wedding reception for DD's close friend. I got home just in time to miss the storm. Knitting turkey dishcloths for my family. I'm having Thanksgiving at my house, so each family will receive one. Luckily, we have a small family. I figure I'll need 6-10. I'm going to try to post a picture of my great nephew wearing his football hat I made him. My nephew coaches high school football. We'll see if it works1


Oh, that baby is so adorable! And I love the hat! My 6-year-old grandson would love one too - actually, so would his mother, who's a total football fanatic :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buckybear - have not been in the new joann's yet - need to get in and see if it is any better than the old one. hope they improved their yarn section - they were pretty poor on wool, bamboo and silk yarns.

i'm with you where crowds are concerned - i think a monday or tuesday afternoon would be a good time. maybe i will see you there.

sam



buckybear said:


> Sam, I did put everything in the food processor fiirst, but I still needed to sieve the soup. The recipe does say that you may need to, and I did. I might not have needed to do it for the pie.
> Have you been to the new Jo Ann's yet? I was there last weekend, but I don't enjoy crouds. I'd like to go back on a week day when its not a grand opening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - they can still pull it off - have faith.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go watch the Texas Tech/OU college football game, Go TECH!!!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing better than a skiing holiday, *S*pending the *K*id's *I*nheritance is great fun. But beware, _The Lad_ has a T-shirt he screen-printed himself bearing the slogan, _Be nice to your children, they get to choose your retirement home!_ Apparently he sold out in hours to his school-friends and is on the third run, at least he donates all the profits to a local hospice.
> ...


Can't imaginewhere he gets his urchin sense of humour from, he must have read it in a book!

Love the football hat, very inventive!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - that football hat is to wonderful - great creativity.

he looks like a miniature football player.

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> buckybear - have not been in the new joann's yet - need to get in and see if it is any better than the old one. hope they improved their yarn section - they were pretty poor on wool, bamboo and silk yarns.
> 
> i'm with you where crowds are concerned - i think a monday or tuesday afternoon would be a good time. maybe i will see you there.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm like you two. I will really do almost anything to avoid a crowd. I have been that way since I was young, I would never go to a grand opening of anything, the new movie in town, or wait in a line to go to a popular restaurant. I didn't enjoy it so why bother. I'm still the same way, only worse.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't like crowds when I'm shopping either, you make bad choices when you're rushed, I prefer a relaxed environment. It's probably because I'm a bit slow and it takes time for me to think things through.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The apple pie was more like a cobler & very tasty as I have never made one before. My brother walked to the gas station in the dark to buy vanilla ice cream to have with it. Sunday night supper was a meatloaf that I made.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Can't imaginewhere he gets his urchin sense of humour from, he must have read it in a book!
> 
> Love the football hat, very inventive!
> 
> Dave


Not his father I'm sure!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Can't imaginewhere he gets his urchin sense of humour from, he must have read it in a book!
> ...


Apparently he and his chums are giving their local Tesco supermarket a hard time to-day, the price of the boys favourite 'guilty pleasure' has gone up by a whopping 56%. The manager is obviously a fool, I wouldn't tangle with that lot!

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, with all this discussion of the "old time milk bottles" and the delivery system, I think we need a milk bottle egg cozie! If you have made one and posted it, I have not come across it yet.
> ...


I do remember the Onion Johnny(that was what we called them) that came with his strings of onions which always seemed to taste so much nicer than those available locally. My late paternal grandmother was French and her mother who was British married an Onion Johnny !! I can remember wondering why my name was so difficult to spell when I first started to learn reading and writing and I was told it was because I was called after my grandmother who was named after her paternal great great grandmother. Marguerite was difficult for me but my middle name was Anne and that was much easier to spell and that was the name I was known by. Just as well I did not get the De Nouette part of my grandmother's name as well. Funnily enough it was only when I was older that I did wish that my first name was used instead of my middle name. Oh well I have learned over the years to answer to quite a few names lol


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

what a fun tea party this week! I live among dairy farms who still do some deliveries. I remember as kid a neighbor having the machine that separates the cream from the milk and her homemade butter! It's the best!

Been busy knitting---I started the skull beanie that is all the rage right now (minus the skulls), but can't find the size dpns I need. I'm cheap and don't want to spend $9 on them. However, I bought a complete set of inter-changeable circular needles and Love them! I'v never used circular needles before, and wish I tried them earlier. Next I need to master the dpns.

I also finished a pair of Nakamura slippers that came out pretty cool--I usually knit flat pieces....it was interesting to make something that looks molded. Now, I'm adapting the directions to make them calf high for my mother who is diabetic and always cold.

Off to work! have a good day all!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

...and to end the weekend - the Rangers won! I was holding my breath through the last inning. Sure makes you knit fast! Everyone have a good week!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave, I finished a set of 6 pumpkin napkin rings....and my niece immediately took them over and declared they were great beer bottle holders! She was right. Now I have to make another 6 as napkin rings to go with the black napkins I bought.
It was a nice weekend and weekend party. We are back in Chicago, unpacking and settling in for the winter. I start cardiac rehab on Tuesday, so I think I will be busy for the next 12 weeks. 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Just FYI....Tuesday is World Pasta Day. We have been celebrating for quite some time with all of the posted pasta dishes. It is also Make A Difference Day...do a random act of kindness & pass it on.

Wednesday is National Mincemeat Day. In light of our recent Christmas pudding posts, it is timely. Wikipedia has some interesting recipes and history. However, I think we had the better set of recipes and tidbits.

Everyone have a good week.
Carol (IL)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You're not alone Dave, I remember the "onion Johnnies" with their striped shirts, berets and strings of onions hanging from the handlebars of their bikes. . . . think it's an age thing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maz said:


> Oh my god, we did it 8 -7 to the All Blacks.


Well done!!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

kerryn said:


> what a fun tea party this week! I live among dairy farms who still do some deliveries. I remember as kid a neighbor having the machine that separates the cream from the milk and her homemade butter! It's the best!
> 
> Been busy knitting---I started the skull beanie that is all the rage right now (minus the skulls), but can't find the size dpns I need. I'm cheap and don't want to spend $9 on them. However, I bought a complete set of inter-changeable circular needles and Love them! I'v never used circular needles before, and wish I tried them earlier. Next I need to master the dpns.
> 
> ...


i am going to throw this out there, and you can just check and see. i got several sizes of dpns, plastic ones, but they work fine. i went into a Hancocks fabric and checked the clearance isle, and they are about 30c for a pk of 5. and don't worry about concuring the things, i have done 3 slouch hats and they are absolutly no problem. find you a book and look at it and just try. thats how i did and i came out fine, when you have a structure already they don't get tangled or turned either.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I found a pattern on All Free Knitting for an afghan, one of the stitches is to M1 ... what is M1 ?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I found a pattern on All Free Knitting for an afghan, one of the stitches is to M1 ... what is M1 ?


It means Make One. You are doing an increase. There are many ways to do a make one increase and I usually go with one that will not leave a hole in the stitching. You can google how to do these make one increases unless someone will give advise as to how to do this. (I have a brain fog going on tonight because of my fibermyalgia). What is the afghan you are knitting? I get All Free Knitting email. They have some really nice patterns. You could check on their site to see how they say to make one. :thumbup:
I checked on the All Free Knitting site and they include a video as well as a description of how to make one without leaving a hole. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/video-basics/how-to-increase-stitches-make-one-stitch/ct/1


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I found a pattern on All Free Knitting for an afghan, one of the stitches is to M1 ... what is M1 ?
> ...


Thank you, It is for the Embossed Diamonds Afghan, came up on their new email today. I will check out the video.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Embossed Diamonds Afghan is sure nice looking! It calls for a diamond pattern repeat that is very textured indeed. What yarn fiber will you use and what color? A light color will certainly show off the detailed texture through out the afghan. Very nice pattern, but I think I will pass on this one. I am finding it more difficult to knit, as my fibermyalgia gets worse I find my fingers do not want to bring the yarn through the stitches and the projects are too heavy for my arms to hold. Have fun with this, I may just decide to do a small square just to say I have done this!!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't decided on yarn or color yet, it will on my list of ones to make. I'm having to take a break from knitting, my left shoulder and neck are so sore and stiff, nothing seems to work in easing the pain so I figure rest is best. We are moving at the weekend so I need it healed as much as possible.
I think you are right about the light color for this one, so many choices


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scotlass - knit in the front and then the back of the same stitch - thus there are two stitches - an increase of one - plus it won't leave a hole.

sam



scotslass said:


> I found a pattern on All Free Knitting for an afghan, one of the stitches is to M1 ... what is M1 ?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> scotlass - knit in the front and then the back of the same stitch - thus there are two stitches - an increase of one - plus it won't leave a hole.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I love the football hat!


Thank you so much! It was so easy and fun to make.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Pammie...too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, that baby is so adorable! And I love the hat! My 6-year-old grandson would love one too - actually, so would his mother, who's a total football fanatic :roll:[/quote]

Thanks! He is so precious to me. I have 4 great nieces, but he is the first and only (so far) boy in the family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't imaginewhere he gets his urchin sense of humour from, he must have read it in a book!

Love the football hat, very inventive!

Dave[/quote]

Thanks, Dave. It was really fun. You have inspired me to begin creating patterns, but haven't started anything yet. I have some home improvements that I need to take care of, plus all of my wip need to get finished!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, another great Rangers game tonight, but nothing like last nights. Holland was wonderful, and he's only 24! I really think they will win, I just hope it doesn't go to 7 games! It probably will though, since winning 3 in a row will really be difficult at this stage. Ready for basketball to start, but don't know if they will even have a season. Greed is the issue I'm sure, which really irritates me since they make millions! Oh, well, I'm happy and proud of my
accomplishments!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I found a pattern on All Free Knitting for an afghan, one of the stitches is to M1 ... what is M1 ?


I use knit, or purl, in front and back loops usually, because it's quick and easy. But a very neat increase which doesn't leave a 'bar', is to knit into the stitch below the next stitch and then into the next stitch itself, this is almost invisible. But note, it only works on knit stitches, you can't purl it.

I'd have a go on a test swatch with the different types and see which you like best.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Can't imaginewhere he gets his urchin sense of humour from, he must have read it in a book!
> ...


I'm really glad I've got you thinking. I view myself as a simple 'facilitator', my aim in life is to enable people to move forwards, I always look to the future in anticipation of delights to come!

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I found a pattern on All Free Knitting for an afghan, one of the stitches is to M1 ... what is M1 ?
> ...


Thanks Dave, I've never done an increase this way, it will be fun experimenting


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

does this mean they will be ready to eat in a month, or that after a month they are no longer edible. How long do they need to sit in the vinegar/7up solution before they are ready to eat?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no peggy - they take a month or so to age - then you eat them -

sam



peggyferrell said:


> does this mean they will be ready to eat in a month, or that after a month they are no longer edible. How long do they need to sit in the vinegar/7up solution before they are ready to eat?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I love the football hat!


What a cute little guy! He looks like he likes his hat


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > And I love the football hat!
> ...


Thank you! I am a proud great aunt! He is also a really good baby!


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks the eggs are cooking now


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

peggyferrell said:


> does this mean they will be ready to eat in a month, or that after a month they are no longer edible. How long do they need to sit in the vinegar/7up solution before they are ready to eat?


Peggy and Sam: They are ready to eat the day after their preparation but taste better after one week. They are edible even after a few months. The vinagar works as "conservatory agent" In my house, they never last that long anyway.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Oh, me too!!!! The fact that they are not my children makes me feel less guilty about my using my bragging rights


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> peggyferrell said:
> 
> 
> > does this mean they will be ready to eat in a month, or that after a month they are no longer edible. How long do they need to sit in the vinegar/7up solution before they are ready to eat?
> ...


Paulette, I'm thinking of cutting the recipe in half. Would that work or is all of the liquid needed, even for fewer eggs?


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

I had big eggs so they were not completely covered. I added a little more 7Up and a little more vinegar.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

dandylion said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > peggyferrell said:
> ...


It depends of the size of your eggs and the size of your jar. If you keep the ratio one for one + a little bit of salt, it will work.
No need to refrigerate. Keep us posted !


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

peggyferrell said:


> I had big eggs so they were not completely covered. I added a little more 7Up and a little more vinegar.


Peggy, you did right. As long as you keep the ratio one for one, it works.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

these pickled eggs sound good---I also love the amish ones someone posted earlier using beet juice! I'll have to give them a try. :thumbup:


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

this is my first tea party, where could I find the receipe for the Amis eggs, with beet juice?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't remember seeing one from her, but here is a link to the one that I use from time to time:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/pickled-eggs/detail.aspx

They're not hard to make, and I like the beets. I sometimes make the recipe without the eggs if it's just for me. (I can't bring myself to eat a purple egg!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

peggyferrell said:


> this is my first tea party, where could I find the receipe for the Amis eggs, with beet juice?


What we always did was just eat the pickled beets, then boil and peel the eggs and put them in the jar with the leftover "juice"--let them sit in the fridge for a couple of days and then enjoy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> 7-Up Pickled Eggs
> 
> It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish !
> 
> ...


It was on page 4.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

I did that too, but the last time the beets were good, the eggs turned purple, but I did not get the pickle flavor


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave, I finished a set of 6 pumpkin napkin rings....and my niece immediately took them over and declared they were great beer bottle holders! She was right. Now I have to make another 6 as napkin rings to go with the black napkins I bought.
> It was a nice weekend and weekend party. We are back in Chicago, unpacking and settling in for the winter. I start cardiac rehab on Tuesday, so I think I will be busy for the next 12 weeks.
> Carol (IL)


Great idea your niece had, I like the way she thinks! At least you know how quick and easy they are to make. Next time, give her one as a sample and a ball of wool!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're not alone Dave, I remember the "onion Johnnies" with their striped shirts, berets and strings of onions hanging from the handlebars of their bikes. . . . think it's an age thing!


Glad I triggered a few childhood memories, things were much more leisurely in days gone by and it wasn't so very long ago!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

peggyferrell said:


> this is my first tea party, where could I find the receipe for the Amis eggs, with beet juice?


Welcome! the people here are super & the conversation is always interesting. You probably noticed we like food! As well as knitting, crocheting, history.....etc.

Re: Amish pickled eggs....the recipe Siouxann posted is very close to the one I've used--Yummy!
Kerry


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I don't remember seeing one from her, but here is a link to the one that I use from time to time:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/pickled-eggs/detail.aspx
> 
> They're not hard to make, and I like the beets. I sometimes make the recipe without the eggs if it's just for me. (I can't bring myself to eat a purple egg!)


LOL! that's why they taste so darned yummy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Chaps and Chapesses, I'm going to be playing at a Bonfire in Sussex week-end, so I won't be around too much, although I will be looking-in from time-to-time.

Don't worry, there will be a Tea Party this week-end, a _Guest Host_ has been strong-armed into standing in for me, it'll be fun to have a change!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hello Chaps and Chapesses, I'm going to be playing at a Bonfire in Sussex week-end, so I won't be around too much, although I will be looking-in from time-to-time.
> 
> Don't worry, there will be a Tea Party this week-end, a _Guest Host_ has been strong-armed into standing in for me, it'll be fun to have a change!
> 
> Dave


You just go and have fun!!! will we see a photo or two from your excursion adventures??


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, Dave, Have a blast!! (Figuratively speaking, of course.)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Have a great time Dave, and if you get the chance drop us a line or two and fill us in on the fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am late - give me a minute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do apologize - i was watching hamlet and was not watching the time.

here is the thread

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38947-1.html
sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hello Chaps and Chapesses, I'm going to be playing at a Bonfire in Sussex week-end, so I won't be around too much, although I will be looking-in from time-to-time.
> 
> Don't worry, there will be a Tea Party this week-end, a _Guest Host_ has been strong-armed into standing in for me, it'll be fun to have a change!
> 
> Dave


You will definitely be missed. I hope you have a fantastic time....fill us in on all the fun you have!
JuneK


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken with garlic, pickled ginger, and lemongrass sounds good, any chance of you posting the receipt?
> ...


Well, this week's tea party has come & gone, but I have been reading, & just had to comment on Sorlenna's fun festival & pictures. Also enjoyed the Pingouin shows so much!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Terrible lightning, hail, thunder storm last night. My plants took a real beating. Wedding reception for DD's close friend. I got home just in time to miss the storm. Knitting turkey dishcloths for my family. I'm having Thanksgiving at my house, so each family will receive one. Luckily, we have a small family. I figure I'll need 6-10. I'm going to try to post a picture of my great nephew wearing his football hat I made him. My nephew coaches high school football. We'll see if it works1


Oh, Pammy, he is adorable, & so is the hat!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Terrible lightning, hail, thunder storm last night. My plants took a real beating. Wedding reception for DD's close friend. I got home just in time to miss the storm. Knitting turkey dishcloths for my family. I'm having Thanksgiving at my house, so each family will receive one. Luckily, we have a small family. I figure I'll need 6-10. I'm going to try to post a picture of my great nephew wearing his football hat I made him. My nephew coaches high school football. We'll see if it works1


Oh, Pammy, he is adorable, & so is the hat!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi to all my Tea Party friends. Sorry I haven't been on much. I sure have a lot of ready to catch up on. I hope to feel better by next weekend and provide something to our wonderful group. Have a great week.
Love to all.


----------

